# A tale of two Railmasters



## workahol

I'd say teeritz is the one to blame for starting all this, you see.

Ever since I read his excellent review of the Omega Railmaster a year ago, I knew I had to have one. I won't go into the reasons why - others have already said it better than I could. Suffice to say I loved the Railmaster's aesthetics, its simplicity, the history behind the name, and the way it hearkened back to the way wristwatches looked fifty years ago. I just knew I had to have one in my collection. If you get it, you already know.

But the fact that the Railmaster had been discontinued for years means that getting one requires more effort than simply fetching the checkbook. Like many things worth having, if you want this watch you have to be patient and wait for the opportunity to present itself. For months I trolled the internet late at night, searching for Railmasters. Finally I found one, a 39 mm model in excellent condition. An agreement was reached. The deal was done. The day came. The watch arrived. It was beautiful. It was everything I'd hoped.










It was also too big. I realized I'd made an expensive mistake.

At 6' 1" I'm not a huge person, and I'm equipped with fairly skinny 6 3/4" wrists. Normally I'm comfortable wearing watches that range from the understated 35 mm size of the 1950's "gentleman's watch", up to a 42 mm diver or chronograph. But the 39 mm Railmaster on my arm looks like a dinner plate. Oh, the case is a comfortable size, but the fact that the dial goes aaaalllllll the way to the edge makes it appear positively enormous in proportion to its surroundings. For instance, take a look at how big the dial is compared to a 42 mm Planet Ocean:










Someone bigger than I am could probably easily pull it off, but on me it's just too big. It's funny how just a few millimeters here or there makes a world of difference in how you perceive the size of a particular watch. Here's the 39 mm Railmaster next to my 38.5 mm Aqua Terra 8500, the latter of which I find quite comfortable to wear. On paper these two pieces are virtually the same size; in practice I found them to "wear" very differently indeed. Look past the case size and compare the distance between the outer edges of the hour markers on the two dials, and you'll see it:










And of course it all comes down to personal preferences as well. As someone who generally goes through life feeling like I was born a few decades too late, I've never got on board with the recent huge watch trend. I simply prefer my watches to adhere to the more classic sizing of years gone by. The Omegas in my collection are intended to be "keepers", and I plan to hang onto them through the next fad, and the one after that. For the most part I tend to only collect watches that I think have a certain extra "something" that gives them an element of timeless appeal... to me, anyhow. It's such a personal hobby, this, and each individual has to decide which ones are worth hanging on to and which ones to let go of. In my experience, if the watch is right for you, you'll just know it when you put it on.

So I knew right away that I should have passed on the 39 mm Railmaster and sought out a smaller 36 mm sized one instead. Unfortunately for me, if Railmasters are uncommon, the 36 mm size in particular is positively as scarce as hen's teeth! I figured I was in for another year of searching.

But by some quirk of luck, I ran across an example of what I wanted barely a month later. Another deal was done. Another watch arrived.

This time it was perfect.

Ladies and gentlemen, I'm pleased to present something that's not seen every day - a 39 mm Railmaster and a 36 mm Railmaster side by side:










The proportions of the two are ever so slightly different - the lugs on the larger watch appear somewhat more slender, and the crown on the smaller watch looks more substantial with respect to the case. Size-wise, the 36 mm version puts me very much in mind of the original Explorer, which is exactly what I'd hoped.










The apparent size of the dial on the 36 mm Railmaster is approximately the same as that of the 38.5 mm Aqua Terra, even though the case is slightly smaller. I always wear the AT 8500 on its bracelet, so I will likely put the RM on a brown leather strap to allow each to have its own separate identity. I find the 8500 bracelet much superior to the 2500 anyway, especially the clasp, so I don't think I'll miss it terribly. The Railmaster looks great on a strap too.










No more mistaking which one is the dive watch and which one isn't!










Who's up for a double helping of Railmaster lume?










Anyway, thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed the photos. The larger Railmaster will find a new home in due course, I'm sure. Meanwhile, I'm very happy to have found my Railmaster at last.

Oh, and confidential to teeritz - thanks for the introduction to the Railmaster world. I owe you a drink sometime. I imagine we could find something in common...


----------



## uansari1

Well written and well said! Teeritz's earlier posts have made me want the same 36mm Railmaster, and if I find one, I'll be jumping on it!


----------



## Hale color

Beautiful photo review! Could you possibly measure the dial sizes of each RM and share that info too?


----------



## workahol

Hale color said:


> Could you possibly measure the dial sizes of each RM and share that info too?


Sure, no problem. Measured with a digital caliper between the outer edges of the 12 and 6 o'clock markers, I get the following:

38.5 mm AT 8500: 26.5 mm dial
36 mm Railmaster: 27.0 mm dial
42 mm Speedmaster Pro: 28.0 mm dial
42 mm Planet Ocean: 28.5 mm dial
39 mm Railmaster: 30.0 mm dial

All dimensions +/- a half millimeter or so. You can see that the dial on the 39 mm RM is quite substantial indeed!


----------



## GTTIME

Love the Railmaster!!!


----------



## GTTIME

Love the Railmaster!!!


----------



## mjrchabot

So how long until you sell the PO? Haha ...

I have small wrists too, being 6.25", but I found the 39mm to be comfortable. I also couldn't agree with you more that 38.5 AT8500 is incredibly comfortable to wear - it might be one of the most comfortable Omegas I've owned. 

I love the 36-39mm size on watches. If I ever see a 36mm Railmaster pop up, I would likely buy it immediately then decide whether I like it or not. 

Beautiful photos and beautiful watches - that's a perfect collection as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## workahol

mjrchabot said:


> So how long until you sell the PO? Haha ...
> 
> I have small wrists too, being 6.25", but I found the 39mm to be comfortable.


Hah - never, i hope! The PO is for those days when I want my watch to say, "Out of the way, big chunk of metal coming through over here."

I certainly could get by with the 39 mm RM if that was the only size available. But on me the 36 mm Railmaster is just perfect. As for what it says, it's probably something like "Three measures of Gordon's, one of vodka. Shake it very well until it's ice-cold, then add a large thin slice of lemon-peel. Got it?" 

- Matt


----------



## drhr

Whoa, parallel universe of sorts. A while back I purchased this without benefit of handling it first. Specs would make it wearable for me, even with just a 6.5 inch wrist since other larger watches are just fine. Nada. When it came in my heart sank cause it was way too large for my wrist to my eyes. Ended up moving it out. That 36 mm model you have is killer, btw, congrats . . .


----------



## workahol

drhr said:


> Whoa, parallel universe of sorts. A while back I purchased this without benefit of handling it first. Specs would make it wearable for me, even with just a 6.5 inch wrist since other larger watches are just fine. Nada. When it came in my heart sank cause it was way too large for my wrist to my eyes. Ended up moving it out.


Parallel universe indeed! Well, it's resolved then... the Railmaster is like one of those stores where all the clothes are too big and everybody ends up ordering the next smaller size.


----------



## Pubcrawler

Congratulations my friend! The 36mm Railmaster is a gorgeous piece and that is a great story of how it was obtained! Wear in good health and enjoy.

If you ever want to sell it... ;-)


----------



## john wilson

Gave my first one up years ago, could have kicked myself. ...found a N.O.S. at my AD's three years. It will stay.


----------



## Keaman

Awesome reference thread, with a clear display of size differences. You should receive many thanks for the effort from those hunting for a Railmaster.

I know what you mean about the size. When I received mine a month or so ago, I was gob smacked, it looked so massive. I'm used to smaller watches also and prefer them. However, after getting over the initial shock, I _immediately_ fell in love with my Raily. It compliments my 36mm AT2500 very nicely also. I love the large size of the dial in fact, and I'm thinking I would not necessarily like the 36mm more, even though it's my prefered size. If a chance arose though, I would also get one and decide which I prefer. As it stands though, my current feeling is that my 39mm Railmaster could even be that mythical "one watch" for me. The only reason I'm not wearing it as I type is that I'm waiting for an additional half link to arrive from the United Kingdom, so I can get a perfect fit! On that day, I will fear for my other watches!

Anyway, glad you got there in the end, and here's the obligatory mine says hi (6.9" wrist on a 5'10" 80kg frame BTW) |>


----------



## teeritz

workahol said:


> I'd say teeritz is the one to blame for starting all this, you see...


They always blame me for their lack of restraint.



workahol said:


> At 6' 1" I'm not a huge person, and I'm equipped with fairly skinny 6 3/4" wrists. Normally I'm comfortable wearing watches that range from the understated 35 mm size of the 1950's "gentleman's watch", up to a 42 mm diver or chronograph. But the 39 mm Railmaster on my arm looks like a dinner plate. Oh, the case is a comfortable size, but the fact that the dial goes aaaalllllll the way to the edge makes it appear positively enormous in proportion to its surroundings.


When I first began to consider the Railmaster (I actually wound up getting the 36mm black-dialled AT instead. Needed a date), my boss was pushing for me to go for the 39mm model. But on my 6.5 inch wrist, the thirty-nine mil looked absolutely huge, and I always told customers that the entire AquaTerra range wore larger than their diameters would have you believe because of the fact that their dials go all the way to the edge.



workahol said:


> And of course it all comes down to personal preferences as well. *As someone who generally goes through life feeling like I was born a few decades too late, I've never got on board with the recent huge watch trend.*


That line pretty much mirrors what I have written on my blog. It's practically gonna be my epitath;












workahol said:


> *I simply prefer my watches to adhere to the more classic sizing of years gone by. The Omegas in my collection are intended to be "keepers", and I plan to hang onto them through the next fad, and the one after that.* For the most part I tend to only collect watches that I think have a certain extra "something" that gives them an element of timeless appeal... to me, anyhow. It's such a personal hobby, this, and each individual has to decide which ones are worth hanging on to and which ones to let go of. In my experience, if the watch is right for you, you'll just know it when you put it on.


I like you, pal. That was well said, and I agree 100%. I've made a few mistakes throughout my years of collecting, but there are numerous models in my stable that are going nowhere. Some of them are not the popular choices of modern watch collectors, but this hobby is, as you say, a personal thing.



workahol said:


> The proportions of the two are ever so slightly different - the lugs on the larger watch appear somewhat more slender, and the crown on the smaller watch looks more substantial with respect to the case. *Size-wise, the 36 mm version puts me very much in mind of the original Explorer, which is exactly what I'd hoped.*


I had, for some time, considered going for a 1016 Explorer;










Classic, classic wristwatch. However, going for a modern Railmaster instead would assure me a level of water-resistance that a vintage Explorer could not guarantee.
And I can rip off a vintage Rolex magazine ad as well as anybody;












workahol said:


> Oh, and confidential to teeritz - thanks for the introduction to the Railmaster world. I owe you a drink sometime. I imagine we could find something in common...


One drink may not be enough, sir. We may need to go out on a bender, 1950s-style. You know, a three-Martini lunch before we drive to some other bar with no seatbelts on. If we're gonna do it, we might as well do it right.










EDIT: Where are my manners?! Thanks for the kind words, workahol!

2nd EDIT (30/4/2022) : Added new pictures. The old ones were part of my Photobucket account, which I closed down when they took my photos hostage a few years ago.


----------



## hchj

Great post! I enjoy reading thoroughly.


----------



## Pubcrawler

Between the OP and teeritz' response, best thread of 2014!


----------



## newhorizon

Very nicely written review/experience, interesting stats on the size. Love the Railmasters!


----------



## workahol

Thanks teeritz, mosfetaus, and John for contributing more tasty Railmaster images! The internet can never have too many of those. (also, what in the world is that blue background and where can I get one?)

Went to resize the bracelet on my new acquisition and managed to get one of the pins well and truly stuck halfway. That's never happened to me before, or at least I've never gotten one so stuck that I couldn't unstick it. No idea what its problem is, but it's more than a match for the tools I have available. So it's off to the jeweler tomorrow to get it fixed, therefore no wrist shot just yet.


----------



## pascs

Great looking watches and great photos, always liked the railmaster :-!

I suffer from the opposite problem since my wrist is a wide 7 3/4", anything less than 39mm looks too small on my wrist. I have the 42mm Aqua Terra which I think uses the same cases as the railmaster series b-)


----------



## Kringkily

Nice pieces! Glad it all worked out


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Love the Railmaster!!!

Here is my 39.2mm Raily on 6 3/4 wrist
Cheers


----------



## DocJekl

Flipped the mirror shot...


----------



## Outlawyer

On most days the Railmaster is my favorite of all Omegas.
Great write up.


----------



## GTTIME

I really want one of these I think a railmaster and white/blue AT from the same era are a must!!


----------



## Hal10000

Ugh. I want a 36mm Railmaster deeply.

Just acquired a 1973 DateJust. The size is absolutely perfect on my 6.75 inch wrist.

Funny though, my 145.022-69 Speedmaster doesn't look large on my wrist. I guess it wears smaller.

Anyway, love the Railmaster. It's one of those few watches I could be happy with dumping all others for!


----------



## teeritz

Hal10000 said:


> Ugh. I want a 36mm Railmaster deeply.
> 
> Just acquired a 1973 DateJust. The size is absolutely perfect on my 6.75 inch wrist.
> 
> Funny though, my 145.022-69 Speedmaster doesn't look large on my wrist. I guess it wears smaller.
> 
> Anyway, love the Railmaster. It's one of those few watches I could be happy with dumping all others for!


A '73 DateJust is nothing to sneeze at, Hal. A vintage DJ is definitely on my hit-list. Put up some pics of it when you get the chance.


----------



## Perseus

Great thread--thank you!


----------



## Quotron

Great thread. Love the 36mm (g)Railmaster, it just oozes class...


----------



## workahol

Further developments in the saga of the stuck bracelet pin... it ended up being so completely stuck that not even a professional jeweler could get it free! I don't know if it had a burr on it or what, but it was really really stuck in there. Even the jeweler said he'd never seen one he couldn't get loose. At least he didn't charge me anything.

So I finally decided the only way to save the bracelet was to cut off the entire link. The other complicating factor was that the link in question was attached to the bracelet clasp, which is expensive, and so of course I didn't want to damage it if I could help it. I considered using my milling machine to do the job, but I was worried about my ability to clamp such a small piece to the worktable. Therefore I decided I could get at it from more angles by holding it in a soft wood-jawed vice and free-handing the cut with a Dremel and fiber cutoff wheel.

Here's the result of the nerve-wracking surgical procedure:










The sharp-eyed will notice that this is a half-link, not a full one. Cutting through a full link would have been even more excruciating! The bit on the side is separated because it's pressed in via another hidden pin, which I had to cut through on the way down to the busted pin. Once I had cut almost, but not quiiiiiiiite through the link, it became flexible enough to finagle it out from the adjoining clasp. And since I didn't cut all the way through, I didn't put a single mark on the clasp at all. Success!

So anyway, at last, the obligatory wrist shot:










Just a perfect size for me. I love it.

I will say that it is a bit of a tight fit right now, so I have another pair of half-links coming to me from Otto Frei. Since a half-link is actually more like a two-thirds link, putting a pair of them together will give me the equivalent of a four-thirds link, which should be about perfect. I've had to play the same trick with other Omegas too. I should write them a letter...



> Dear Swatch Group,
> 
> I love what you're doing with Omega, but do you think you might possibly look into providing us with a bit of microadjustment on your bracelets? Pretty please.
> 
> yours etc,
> -- workahol


----------



## metalgear

Nicely done review, even better the pics ! 

You've just revived my interest in a 39mm rail master. The hunt begins, er....restarts !


----------



## workahol

The 36mm Railmaster has been at the local Omega AD for a few days in order to have an appraisal done. This is a mildly absurd process of kabuki theater I must go through any time I purchase a new watch of significant value that I plan on keeping. Here is how it inveriably goes: I walk through the door and tell them what I have, and then a few days later I go back and pick up the watch and a sheet of their letterhead that says yes, that seems to be more or less what it is, and by the way we don't know how to value a discontinued model so here's the list price of - in this particular case - a new AT 8500 instead. I also get to pay the AD their fee, of course. Oh well, it makes the insurance company happy and I suppose I'll be happy too if my house ever burns down with my watches in it.

Anyway, when I went to pick it up tonight, it was brought out to the counter by a sharply-dressed young lady employee of the store. "This is a nice watch," she offered, "I've never seen one of these. It'd be much better if it had a date on it though." And for once in my life, I was ready with a snappy comeback as I collected my things and waked out the door.

"Perhaps," I said, "but sometimes all you need is the time."

(A tip of the hat to teeritz yet again for the quip)


----------



## Ramblin man

Wonderful introduction to the 36mm Railmaster. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## teeritz

workahol said:


> The 36mm Railmaster has been at the local Omega AD for a few days in order to have an appraisal done. This is a mildly absurd process of kabuki theater I must go through any time I purchase a new watch of significant value that I plan on keeping. Here is how it inveriably goes: I walk through the door and tell them what I have, and then a few days later I go back and pick up the watch and a sheet of their letterhead that says yes, that seems to be more or less what it is, and by the way we don't know how to value a discontinued model so here's the list price of - in this particular case - a new AT 8500 instead. I also get to pay the AD their fee, of course. Oh well, it makes the insurance company happy and I suppose I'll be happy too if my house ever burns down with my watches in it.
> 
> Anyway, when I went to pick it up tonight, it was brought out to the counter by a sharply-dressed young lady employee of the store. "This is a nice watch," she offered, "I've never seen one of these. It'd be much better if it had a date on it though." And for once in my life, I was ready with a snappy comeback as I collected my things and waked out the door.
> 
> "Perhaps," I said, "but sometimes all you need is the time."
> 
> (A tip of the hat to teeritz yet again for the quip)


Score! I have yet to use that line, myself. Except in front of a mirror, along the lines of Travis Bickle -_"You talkin' to me?"_

Hey workahol, add a couple of nice close-ups of the watch, plus one of you wearing it, to the file, along with the insurance appraisal. And photocopy the warranty cards too. No insurance company will mess with you then.

As for sales assistants at ADs, I'm still surprised (but I don't know why, after all my years selling watches) when they take a quick glance at my wrist, see the 1962 Seamaster or WatchCo SM300 and they don't even register that it's an Omega. Always shows that they aren't familiar with models that aren't on their shelves. 
And if a lack of date horrifies them so much, maybe they could wear a non-date watch on the first and last of the month. And their birthdays too.
That should be easy enough for them to remember the date. 
Maybe.


----------



## OmegaSea21

Awesome write up, I know the feeling of being particular about face size/wrist size.


----------



## sdbhadzhen

I'd say teeritz is the one to blame for starting all this, you see.


----------



## workahol

T - "I know what you're thinking... did he wind his watch six times or only five?"  And good thinking on the "watch selfie". I've got the other photos and documentation locked in, but you're probably right that the typical insurance company will be on the lookout for an excuse to say "Well how do we know it's really _you_ who owned all those watches? Claim denied!" Sheesh.

Also, a little bird tells me that another WIS who I've had some offline correspondence with has just joined the 36 mm Railmaster owner's club. Maybe I can convince him to post his own "watch selfie"...


----------



## slickman

workahol said:


> Also, a little bird tells me that another WIS who I've had some offline correspondence with has just joined the 36 mm Railmaster owner's club. Maybe I can convince him to post his own "watch selfie"...


Thanks workahol for all your help and providing measurements of the watches to me. I seriously could not decide between the 36mm and 39mm Railmaster and after getting the info from you, I swung for the fences and purchased a NOS 36mm Railmaster. After receiving it, I feel as though the 36mm works out perfectly fine. Its dial indeed is very similar to my 38.5mm Skyfall even though it is at 36mm. Also its so hard to find the 36mm that I think I am holding on to it. As forum policy dictates with any new acquisition, here's a wrist shot of the watch (although not as good as pics that workahol provided in this thread).










Also a group shot with his brothers that I have purchased all within the past 4 months. I swear this forum is a bad idea...


----------



## workahol

Wow, looks fantastic! Congratulations, that is a real find - a NOS Railmaster, woohoo! Enjoy it always and wear it in the very best of health.

36mm Railmasters are coming out of the woodwork now. Maybe history will look back and decide that this thread was the beginning of the trend back towards reasonably-sized watches. I sure hope so. 

Mine says hello and welcome to the family:


----------



## DIV

That 36mm RM (above) looks perfect.


----------



## dantan

I second that!


----------



## DIV

Although, I might consider changing the hands so that the hour hand gets a broad arrow and the minute gets a Dauphine.
i suppose I would have to get a set of 300 MC hands....has anyone else consider this mod?


----------



## workahol

Yesterday I wore my Railmaster while riding on a steam train. Not saying the watch had anything to do with it, but we did arrive on schedule, so...


----------



## DIV

Can someone PLEASE help sort me out on the different Railmaster model numbers, please? I think the 39mm would be right for me, but I'm confused by all the numbers: 2503.52, 2403, 29802.52.37....HELP!!!!


----------



## DIV

Workahol--
Was the total thickness the same between the 36 and the 39mm RM's? I have a SMP 300 2254.50 which is 41mm and it seems perfect for my 6.5" wrist. My 1982 Datejust (36mm) is OK, but maybe a tad on the small side...so like many, I'm having a hard time deciding on 36 or 39. Is that the 36 on all your wrist shots???

Thank you


----------



## teeritz

DIV said:


> Can someone PLEASE help sort me out on the different Railmaster model numbers, please? I think the 39mm would be right for me, but I'm confused by all the numbers: 2503.52, 2403, 29802.52.37....HELP!!!!


Railmasters

42.2mm

- 2502.52.00 (steel bracelet)
- 2802.52.37 (croco strap w folding clasp)

39.2mm

- 2503.52.00 (steel bracelet)
- 2803.52.37 (croco strap w folding clasp)

36.2mm

- 2504.52.00 (steel bracelet)
- 2804.52.37 (croco strap w folding clasp)

As for which model works best on a 6.5 inch wrist, I have the same size wrist and I opted for the 36.2 mil model. People told me to go for the 39.2mm Raily, but I was aiming for an old-school look. 
Now, the original models from the 1950s were 38mm, so a modern 39.2mm Railmaster would actually be closer in size to the watch that it's based on. 
Either way, entirely your choice. Here's how my one looks (pic from my review);


----------



## DIV

Thanks Teeritz
i appreciate the info!....very helpful.
ill guess I'll just have to try one and see...just like you did...it'll be an enjoyable journey.
im really starting to think that the apparent size of a watch on someone's wrist is largely influenced by the diameter of the dial....so maybe that's why the 36mm still looks proportional...
***And what about the thickness??? Was it the same between the 36 and 39mm versions?

thank you


----------



## teeritz

DIV said:


> Thanks Teeritz
> i appreciate the info!....very helpful.
> ill guess I'll just have to try one and see...just like you did...it'll be an enjoyable journey.
> im really starting to think that the apparent size of a watch on someone's wrist is largely influenced by the diameter of the dial....so maybe that's why the 36mm still looks proportional...
> ***And what about the thickness??? Was it the same between the 36 and 39mm versions?
> 
> thank you


Can't recall the difference in thickness between the two. The 39mm model was on my wrist for about two minutes. It just looked too large on me, in my opinion. Your view may differ. 
When I put the 36mm model on, it had a nice, mid-Century feel to it. That's when I knew that it would suit my old-school tastes and sensibilities. 
And it goes nicely with my 36.2mm AquaTerra. Somebody on this forum once said something along the lines of; 'Don't buy a watch because of current trends. Get a watch that suits you and your wrist and don't worry about what anybody thinks." 
It's such an obvious statement, but it became a mantra for me.


----------



## ccm123

Very beautiful!


----------



## DIV

And how about the lug size?
was the 36mm=20mm?
and the 39mm=21mm?


----------



## DIV

slickman said:


> Thanks workahol for all your help and providing measurements of the watches to me. I seriously could not decide between the 36mm and 39mm Railmaster and after getting the info from you, I swung for the fences and purchased a NOS 36mm Railmaster. After receiving it, I feel as though the 36mm works out perfectly fine. Its dial indeed is very similar to my 38.5mm Skyfall even though it is at 36mm. Also its so hard to find the 36mm that I think I am holding on to it. As forum policy dictates with any new acquisition, here's a wrist shot of the watch (although not as good as pics that workahol provided in this thread).


Slick an- Cograts on a great find and a very nice collection.
yes, the 36mm wears plenty large on you....may I ask your wrist circumference? I'm shopping for a RM and am trying to decide on 36 or 39, and I'd love to get it right the first time, your response would be very helpful.

thanks


----------



## Eapfep

Great review and amazing pictures! I've been looking for a 36/39mm Railmaster myself... Sucks that they've been discontinued.


----------



## workahol

DIV said:


> Was the total thickness the same between the 36 and the 39mm RM's?


Sorry, I didn't think to measure the thickness, but if I had to guess I would say they are more or less identical in that regard. The Railmaster used the same case as the Aqua Terra 2500, so you might be able to find thickness data for those models.



DIV said:


> Is that the 36 on all your wrist shots???


Yes, all wrist shots from me in this thread are the 36mm Railmaster on a 6.75" wrist.



teeritz said:


> Can't recall the difference in thickness between the two. The 39mm model was on my wrist for about two minutes. It just looked too large on me, in my opinion. Your view may differ.
> When I put the 36mm model on, it had a nice, mid-Century feel to it. That's when I knew that it would suit my old-school tastes and sensibilities.
> And it goes nicely with my 36.2mm AquaTerra. Somebody on this forum once said something along the lines of; 'Don't buy a watch because of current trends. Get a watch that suits you and your wrist and don't worry about what anybody thinks."
> It's such an obvious statement, but it became a mantra for me.


^ Please let it be known that I would like to personally co-sign every word of the above quote from the esteemed signore teeritz.



DIV said:


> And how about the lug size?
> was the 36mm=20mm?
> and the 39mm=21mm?


The 41mm Railmaster has 21mm lugs, the 39mm has 20mm lugs, and the 36mm has 19mm lugs. Makes it a bit awkward to find straps, but I personally like it so much on the bracelet that it never comes off.


----------



## teeritz

workahol said:


> ^ Please let it be known that I would like to personally co-sign every word of the above quote from the esteemed signore teeritz.


Too kind!

I've spent the last week and a half watching the final season of _Mad Men. _My alcohol intake increased slightly and I've had a mad craving for cigarettes, but the nicotine patches would play havoc with me lighting up. Besides, I had a good run with tobacco over the years. In keeping with the Eisenhower mood that I've been in this week, I left my 36.2mm AquaTerra on my wrist. And as a tribute to Don Draper's early Sixties Omega Seamaster (complete with a stale cigarette as a prop);


----------



## workahol

teeritz said:


> I've spent the last week and a half watching the final season of _Mad Men. _My alcohol intake increased slightly and I've had a mad craving for cigarettes, but the nicotine patches would play havoc with me lighting up. Besides, I had a good run with tobacco over the years. In keeping with the Eisenhower mood that I've been in this week, I left my 36.2mm AquaTerra on my wrist. And as a tribute to Don Draper's early Sixties Omega Seamaster (complete with a stale cigarette as a prop);


Excellent photo!

Oh, final season of Mad Men, don't even get me started. And I hear you about Mad Men induced alcohol consumption (who's the highest-functioning alcoholic, Don Draper or James Bond?). But for me the most common side effect of watching that show is "apologizing to my wife on behalf of television characters".

Obligatory on-topic thread content: The Railmaster remains a great watch. Carry on.


----------



## carlhaluss

Excellent report, and I am very glad for you that you found the 36mm model. I understand completely why you would find the larger one too large. I have a 7.5in wrist, but still prefer the smaller size. I had one a few years ago, and it is the only watch I have ever sold that I do regret. You are correct, they are very, very scarce.

I had an Explorer 36mm as well, although for some reason do not regret selling it.

Make sure you hang on to it!


----------



## workahol

Thanks Carl - Of course I stared at your Railmaster photos while I was hunting for mine. Maybe you will find another someday?


----------



## DIV

OK, look what I had to resort to? Paper cut-outs to correct scale! (I was amazed how accurately my HP printer calculated the reduction percentages!)
Red dot is 36mm and green dot is 39. The 2nd photo is 36 and the third....ok, you get it...LOL
Yes, the photos aren't great...
Based on these (and how comfortable I am with my 41mm Seamaster Pro), I think the 39 is the right move for me...
View attachment 6333610


----------



## Civilguy007

Great thread. Very convincing arguments for the 36mm. But I must practice a little self-control and stick with my 39mm...for now.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Macram

Nice post, thanks. I've always liked the railmaster...wish they'd bring it back.


----------



## jwsallen

I really wish they didn't discontinue it. Such a cool watch.


----------



## calv1n

Civilguy007 said:


> Great thread. Very convincing arguments for the 36mm. But I must practice a little self-control and stick with my 39mm...for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 + 1


----------



## silversurfer1959

Please Omega don't bring the Railmaster back!! I like being part of such an exclusive club, I'll never get rid of my 41.


----------



## vintageguy

Grandpa says hi. 35mm,18mm lug, 41.5mmL-L on my 6.75" wrist. I, the blind pig, recently found
it at a well known local vintage dealer. I literally leaped over the display counter to get it. when it
comes to vintage Omega, I have no shame.


----------



## DIV

My Railmaster arrived just in time for Christmas!...I went with a 39mm and got a deal on one that needs a little TLC. For my 6.5" wrist, the 39mm is just barely pushing the limit, but still good. It definitely has a bold presence, but not in terms of heft, which is great.
As much as I like the fully brushed bracelet, this watch really got my attention as soon as the I got the bracelet off. I prefer it on a strap which I think highlights the classic shape of the case.


----------



## altm

Fantastic thread.
Is anyone able to supply the all important lug-to-lug measurements of the 39mm and 36mm variants?


----------



## DIV

The 39 measures 46.9mm lug to lug.
i would imagine that the 36mm would be around 43mm lug to lug?


----------



## DIV

Update!...I now have an incoming 36mm RM and I will certainly add to the comparisons here when it arrives next week...I will most likely be listing my 39mm...stay tuned...


----------



## MHe225

Will definitely do - stay tuned, that is. Anxious to see comparison shots.

I went back and forth, couldn't decide. In the end, the choice was quite easy: only the 39 mm was to be had brand new (one of 3 left in Omega's vault). So I jumped and stopped wondering.

Agree with you on bracelet versus leather; mine has lived on leather from day 1 and the bracelet is wrapped and tucked away.









And before I forget: congratulations!!


----------



## DIV

MHe225 said:


> Will definitely do - stay tuned, that is. Anxious to see comparison shots.
> And before I forget: congratulations!!


Thank you!... And thanks for the photo and story...may I ask you your wrist size? Mine is 6.5"


----------



## MHe225

Marginally larger than yours: 6.75" on most days

One more picture to liven up this thread:









Strap in the earlier pic was a temporary one: broken / cracked strap that was originally on my '00 3570 Speedmaster Professional. 
The Railmaster now lives on this dark-brown crocq. Apologies for the smudges and dust in this shot - seems to happen more often than not with "quick wrist shots".


----------



## WISDean

Had no interest in the Railmaster and now I'm on eBay looking for a 39mm. You _____ ______!!!!!!.....LOL


----------



## workahol

DIV said:


> The 39 measures 46.9mm lug to lug.
> i would imagine that the 36mm would be around 43mm lug to lug?


The 36mm Railmaster measures 43.8mm lug to lug, according to my calipers. By comparison, the 38.5mm Aqua Terra is 45.3mm lug to lug.


----------



## DIV

same thing happened to me 2 weeks ago!


----------



## DIV

WISDean said:


> Had no interest in the Railmaster and now I'm on eBay looking for a 39mm. You g_____d b_____ds......LOL


Same thing happened to me 2 weeks ago!...and now I just purchased the 36 after finding the 39 too big....I guess I'm one of those "learn the hard way" kind of guys. This thread by Workahol couldn't have been any better and informative, but the 36mm versions aren't as easy to find as the 39's and so that's where I started...39.


----------



## workahol

DIV said:


> I went with a 39mm and got a deal on one that needs a little TLC. For my 6.5" wrist, the 39mm is just barely pushing the limit, but still good.





DIV said:


> I just purchased the 36 after finding the 39 too big....


Told you so!  For us guys of modest wrist size, the 39mm Railmaster is borderline huge. But I predict you will be really happy with the little one.


----------



## DIV

workahol said:


> Told you so!  For us guys of modest wrist size, the 39mm Railmaster is borderline huge. But I predict you will be really happy with the little one.


 I certainly hope you're right! And we gotta come up with a better name than the "little one", but how about "standard size", then there's L, XL and XXL


----------



## DIV

Update...while I'm waiting for the arrival of the 36mm version, I put the 39 back on the bracelet and you know what?....it doesn't look so big now. The strap emphasizes the case/watch head itself, while the bracelet serves as an extension of the watch and as its more integrated, it doesn't emphasize the lager dial etc.

now, I'm nervous that the 36 will look too small if I ever put it on a bracelet.

so I guess the guidance I can offer is that if you plan to wear a RM on the bracelet, go bigger and if on a strap, go smaller....?


----------



## Civilguy007

DIV said:


> Update...guess the guidance I can offer is that if you plan to wear a RM on the bracelet, go bigger and if on a strap, go smaller....?


I would have thought the opposite..either way, I think you will need to keep both as sometimes you'll want the bracelet and sometimes the strap.

But if the 36 turns out to be too small for your liking, the line forms here for dibs on the mid-size (definitely should not be called "the little one").

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIV

Well, it might be a bit premature, but I've listed my 39 for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## dantan

I would love one of these!


----------



## tsteph12

One of my most cherished timepieces.


----------



## DIV

dantan said:


> I would love one of these!


Here's one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/omega-railmaster-2503-52-00-39mm-priced-move-2721514.html


----------



## DocJekl

DIV said:


> Here's one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/omega-railmaster-2503-52-00-39mm-priced-move-2721514.html


It's very tempting, but I'm thinking of looking for a NOS 38.5mm Skyfall AT again, if I don't fall in love with my 38mm pre-ordered NOMOS ORION Timeless Midnight when it comes next year. Personally, I really think you should keep the 39mm along with the 36mm, or at least wait to sell till after the 36mm arrives.

For years I wore a 35mm Omega and 36mm Rolex and I never thought that was too small for my 7.25" wrist, but once I started wearing 39-42mm watches for the past 4 years I can't seem to "feel right" going back to a 36mm watch anymore. Even my 38mm TAG Classic feels too small.


----------



## DIV

I'm now wearing my 36mm Datejust and it feels "just right" for the type of watch it is.


----------



## dantan

Thanks! Very good Watch at a very good price. Tempting!



DIV said:


> Here's one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/omega-railmaster-2503-52-00-39mm-priced-move-2721514.html


----------



## dantan

A nice video review of the Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Railmaster.


----------



## workahol

dantan said:


> A nice video review of the Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Railmaster.


Great video, thanks for posting.


----------



## DIV

Hello again! First of all HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!!
OK, Time for a major update. The 36mm Railmaster is on my wrist! what better way to ring in the new year than with a new watch on your wrist as you keep checking it as you get close to midnight (at least we WIS's do!). A big THANK YOU to MRMARTY for a great watch and a super smooth transaction. Mine is a 2804.52.37 which means leather strap and no bracelet, so some of the comparison shots aren't perfect.
OK, of course, lot's of thanks to Teeritz's original reviews, posts and info and Workahol for starting this post. No need to add too many additional side by side photos since Workahol did a great job of that already, but here are a couple other views.
The case backs (obviously the movement is the same size, but the 39 version has more case width past the movement:















As Workahol pointed out, the winding crowns are the same width (same part number?)








Here's the 39 vs. the 36 vs a 1982 36mm Datejust: 








Ok, what's the verdict? Well, I gotta say, the 36 has that vintage look and feel of the (what I imagine) original 1950's Railmaster. As Workahol pointed out, the lugs of the 36mm appear more robust. But it does seem a tad smaller that what I feel would be "perfect". The 39 is definitely just slightly too large for my taste, and the 36 is slightly too small. IMHO, the perfect size would be something right in between: a 37.5mm. (Keeping in mind th the original was 38mm). Maybe Omega could have had a 37, a 41 and the 49 and saved a lot of production expense....but that's just me. The 39 looks a bit better on me when viewed from away (mirror shots etc.), but the 36 looks less-odd to me when I look down at my wrist...but I have a feeling that's because I've been giving my 41mm Seamaster a break for several weeks while I've been rotating smaller watches)

the 39 on the wrist: 








the 36 on the wrist:








The 39 looks better, right?

Looking down at the 39 on my wrist, with strap:








and the 36, with strap: 








Hmmm...it's a tough choice...and NO, I can't keep both...as a matter of fact the 39 is already sold at the time of this posting...

im curious about production number. These 36's definitely seem to be harder to come by as I scour the dark recesses of the net. I read that "only" 7000 of the 41mm versions were produced....what about the 36 vs 39?...does anyone (Teeritz?, Workahol?) have those numbers

I already have a sporty 36mm "dress watch" in the Datejust so the pursuit of variety would suggest the 39 should be the keeper.

So here it is...
****I would like to officially offer my 36 (on strap with box and papers) 36mm in trade for a comparable 39mm, preferably with bracelet.

please PM

And if you feel the need to talk me out of this, im all ears!

thanks


----------



## DocJekl

DIV said:


> Hello again! First of all HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!!
> OK, Time for a major update. The 36mm Railmaster is on my wrist! what better way to ring in the new year than with a new watch on your wrist as you keep checking it as you get close to midnight (at least we WIS's do!). A big THANK YOU to MRMARTY for a great watch and a super smooth transaction. Mine is a 2804.52.37 which means leather strap and no bracelet, so some of the comparison shots aren't perfect.
> OK, of course, lot's of thanks to Teeritz's original reviews, posts and info and Workahol for starting this post. No need to add too many additional side by side photos since Workahol did a great job of that already, but here are a couple other views.
> The case backs (obviously the movement is the same size, but the 39 version has more case width past the movement:
> View attachment 6504802
> 
> View attachment 6504890
> 
> 
> As Workahol pointed out, the winding crowns are the same width (same part number?)
> View attachment 6504818
> 
> 
> Here's the 39 vs. the 36 vs a 1982 36mm Datejust:
> View attachment 6504858
> 
> 
> Ok, what's the verdict? Well, I gotta say, the 36 has that vintage look and feel of the (what I imagine) original 1950's Railmaster. As Workahol pointed out, the lugs of the 36mm appear more robust. But it does seem a tad smaller that what I feel would be "perfect". The 39 is definitely just slightly too large for my taste, and the 36 is slightly too small. IMHO, the perfect size would be something right in between: a 37.5mm. (Keeping in mind th the original was 38mm). Maybe Omega could have had a 37, a 41 and the 49 and saved a lot of production expense....but that's just me. The 39 looks a bit better on me when viewed from away (mirror shots etc.), but the 36 looks less-odd to me when I look down at my wrist...but I have a feeling that's because I've been giving my 41mm Seamaster a break for several weeks while I've been rotating smaller watches)
> 
> the 39 on the wrist:
> View attachment 6504898
> 
> 
> the 36 on the wrist:
> View attachment 6504914
> 
> 
> The 39 looks better, right?
> 
> Looking down at the 39 on my wrist, with strap:
> View attachment 6505210
> 
> 
> and the 36, with strap:
> View attachment 6505362
> 
> 
> Hmmm...it's a tough choice...and NO, I can't keep both...as a matter of fact the 39 is already sold at the time of this posting...
> 
> im curious about production number. These 36's definitely seem to be harder to come by as I scour the dark recesses of the net. I read that "only" 7000 of the 41mm versions were produced....what about the 36 vs 39?...does anyone (Teeritz?, Workahol?) have those numbers
> 
> I already have a sporty 36mm "dress watch" in the Datejust so the pursuit of variety would suggest the 39 should be the keeper.
> 
> So here it is...
> ****I would like to officially offer my 36 (on strap with box and papers) 36mm in trade for a comparable 39mm, preferably with bracelet.
> 
> please PM
> 
> And if you feel the need to talk me out of this, im all ears!
> 
> thanks


The 36 on brown strap looks perfectly fine on your wrist, and better than the 39 on black strap on your wrist. The brown/36 looks as good as the SS/39 to me. It's "6 of one, half dozen of the other" so just keep what you have now.


----------



## teeritz

DIV said:


> Hello again! First of all HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!!
> View attachment 6504890
> 
> 
> the 39 on the wrist:
> View attachment 6504898
> 
> 
> the 36 on the wrist:
> View attachment 6504914
> 
> 
> The 39 looks better, right?


Not to me it don't. I think the 36mm is a more classic size, despite the fact that the original 1957 Railys were 38mm. Between the two, the 36mm is better proportioned for your wrist, IMHO.



DIV said:


> Hmmm...it's a tough choice...and NO, I can't keep both...as a matter of fact the 39 is already sold at the time of this posting...
> 
> im curious about production number. These 36's definitely seem to be harder to come by as I scour the dark recesses of the net. I read that "only" 7000 of the 41mm versions were produced....what about the 36 vs 39?...does anyone (Teeritz?, Workahol?) have those numbers


No idea about production numbers. Although, I have to say that the 39mm model was the biggest seller of the three, in my store. Add to that the fact that the 36mil model wasn't produced for as long as the other two sizes and I'm guessing that the thirty-six is the rarer of the three. Not that this should influence you.



DIV said:


> I already have a sporty 36mm "dress watch" in the Datejust so the pursuit of variety would suggest the 39 should be the keeper.
> 
> So here it is...
> ****I would like to officially offer my 36 (on strap with box and papers) 36mm in trade for a comparable 39mm, preferably with bracelet.
> 
> please PM
> 
> And if you feel the need to talk me out of this, im all ears!
> 
> thanks


The DateJust doesn't come across to me as a sporty dress watch. It doesn't have the same at-a-glance readability that the Railmaster has, in my view.
Either way, it would appear that you're leaning towards the 39mm model. In the end, keep the one that you feel suits you best.


----------



## silversurfer1959

Dressed up or dressed down, I never get tired of my 41mm. I love the size!


----------



## DIV

teeritz said:


> Not to me it don't. I think the 36mm is a more classic size, despite the fact that the original 1957 Railys were 38mm. Between the two, the 36mm is better proportioned for your wrist, IMHO.
> 
> No idea about production numbers. Although, I have to say that the 39mm model was the biggest seller of the three, in my store. Add to that the fact that the 36mil model wasn't produced for as long as the other two sizes and I'm guessing that the thirty-six is the rarer of the three. Not that this should influence you.
> 
> The DateJust doesn't come across to me as a sporty dress watch. It doesn't have the same at-a-glance readability that the Railmaster has, in my view.
> Either way, it would appear that you're leaning towards the 39mm model. In the end, keep the one that you feel suits you best.


All very good points, Teeritz....thank for your input.
I do agree that the RM has much better readability than the DJ (especially mine).
Ultimately, if I keep the 36mm RM, I will definitely order a bracelet for it.

However, I'm still interested in considering trades for a 39mm if anyone wants....


----------



## workahol

I think the 36mm looks great on you, but then again I like more classically sized watches. I do admit that I occasionally wish mine was half a millimeter bigger, but at that point we're well into hair-splitting territory. The important thing is to wear the watch that makes you happy, and not worry too much about what anybody else says!


----------



## teeritz

workahol said:


> I think the 36mm looks great on you, but then again I like more classically sized watches. I do admit that I occasionally wish mine was half a millimeter bigger, but at that point we're well into hair-splitting territory. The important thing is to wear the watch that makes you happy, and not worry too much about what anybody else says!


What he said. And I agree that somewhere closer to 37mm would be ideal. Splitting hairs, as you say, but I've tried on so many watches over the years that I've become pretty sensitive to minute differences in case sizes. Having said that, 36.2mm is pretty damn near perfect for this watch on my wrist.

And an obligatory photo added to this post. Because otherwise, it's just a bunch of words;


----------



## DIV

First of all, another great photo, T, I love it!

Ok, here's my thinking (and forgive me for being so analytical and not just going with what looks good).
1) I finalizing a deal to buy a black-dial Ranchero which is also 36mm
2) as stated before, my Datejust is also 36
3) Again, the original Railmaster was 38mm and 39 is closer to that than 36 (too many 36's already)
so it's variety that I'm really thinking for, so I'm kind of thinking how the watch fits into my modest collection/rotation.

but I REALLY appreciation the feedback and the attention to this thread.

thank you again and keep the discussion going!!


----------



## teeritz

DIV said:


> First of all, another great photo, T, I love it!
> 
> Ok, here's my thinking (and forgive me for being so analytical and not just going with what looks good).
> 1) I finalizing a deal to buy a black-dial Ranchero which is also 36mm
> 2) as stated before, my Datejust is also 36
> 3) Again, the original Railmaster was 38mm and 39 is closer to that than 36 (too many 36's already)
> so it's variety that I'm really thinking for, so I'm kind of thinking how the watch fits into my modest collection/rotation.
> 
> but I REALLY appreciation the feedback and the attention to this thread.
> 
> thank you again and keep the discussion going!!


Okay then, for the sake of variety, go thirty-nine. Personally, 36 or 39 mil look good on your wrist. I only tend to champion the 36mm model because, according to your previous posts, your wrist is 6.5 inch. Same as mine. 
I (very) briefly considered the 39mm model, but this was at the height of the large watch era (circa 2006) and my old-school tastes still leaned towards the 36.2mm model.

No regrets.


----------



## DIV

Another great photo argument!...yes, 6.5" wrist and that's in the dead of winter, mid summer I'm sure I'm between 6.75-7.0"...but anyway....

I'm also having a hard time getting help from Otto Frei on which part number I need for ordering the correct bracelet, and I definitely want a bracelet for versatility.

To help me decide, i would love to try this watch on a bracelet for a couple days. Is anyone willing to let me borrow their bracelet for a week?...I would certainly agree to a refundable deposit, or reasonable "rental fee".
anyone?


----------



## DocJekl

DIV said:


> Another great photo argument!...yes, 6.5" wrist and that's in the dead of winter, mid summer I'm sure I'm between 6.75-7.0"...but anyway....
> 
> I'm also having a hard time getting help from Otto Frei on which part number I need for ordering the correct bracelet, and I definitely want a bracelet for versatility.
> 
> To help me decide, i would love to try this watch on a bracelet for a couple days. Is anyone willing to let me borrow their bracelet for a week?...I would certainly agree to a refundable deposit, or reasonable "rental fee".
> anyone?


I posted the other day that I think the 36mm already looks best on your wrist with the brown leather strap. Now I would venture to say it's perfect on your wrist on the strap. I personally think you should keep the 36mm and stop thinking about the 39mm. If you do get another 39mm, I would not sell the 36mm if I were you.

In my case, I think I look best with 38-42mm watches on my 7.25" wrist, which is fairly flat. Lately I feel like my 35mm De Ville looks tiny to my eyes, while my 44mm GSOTM often feels too big when I look at it on my wrist (mostly at night with the lumed bezel lit up).

But the appearance of the "size on wrist" can be influenced by the angle and distance at which the watch is viewed. I can take a photo of the De Ville on my wrist that makes it look just right, and then back away from the watch and the next photo makes it look too small. Likewise, I can take a close-up photo of the GSOTM and it looks too big, but as I pull the camera away the size starts to look more normal.


----------



## GTTIME

Agree with Larry that pictures are tricky. I can make a watch look huge on me or just right. The head on pic is the worst for judging fit on someone's wrist.


----------



## DIV

Yeah, really good points...I'm starting to lean the other way!
can anyone with the 36mm on bracelet give me the part number of the bracelet please?


----------



## DocJekl

DIV said:


> Yeah, really good points...I'm starting to lean the other way!
> can anyone with the 36mm on bracelet give me the part number of the bracelet please?


 Maybe times you can get an authorized dealer like Jared to order the bracelet for you, unlike Rolex which will not order the part unless the watch came with that at the time it was sold.


----------



## workahol

DIV said:


> can anyone with the 36mm on bracelet give me the part number of the bracelet please?


The bracelet on my 36mm Railmaster is marked 1575/899. It might be tough to source a new one... since you are on a watch-buying spree, I suppose you could always find a 36mm Aqua Terra and part it out! 

I see you are in the next state over from me. If you ever get down south of Portland, drop me a PM and I'll be happy to let you try mine on.


----------



## DIV

2 updates!
1) I just measured my wrist properly (ribbon, mark and measure)---...... 7 inches!!...not 6.5...whoa!...I think that puts me into the 39 camp.
2) I went ahead and sold the 36mm (I know, I may live to regret it, but luckily I didn't have it long enough for it to bond with me) to an interested WUS member. I have purchased another watch, to fill the Railmaster (or similar) void. Stay tuned....


----------



## TRoos

I would love to see a relaunch of the Railmaster, not unlike the Seamaster 300 relaunch


----------



## nurpur

Hello, I too would like to purchase a 36mm Railmaster. Do any members have any tips to as to where to look for this 
little beastie? Is it possible to register interest on any websites?
Thanks.


----------



## workahol

The easiest method is to use WatchRecon.com and apply patience. But you're in luck, there's a guy on Watchnet selling one of each size right now.


----------



## nurpur

Thank, will try to see if they still have.


----------



## dr_ranger

Same! I would have to imagine we will see one eventually. I guess that just adds to the demand of the railmaster for the time being!


TRoos said:


> I would love to see a relaunch of the Railmaster, not unlike the Seamaster 300 relaunch


----------



## TigerDore

That is an extremely handsome watch. You have a great collection. Congratulations!


----------



## nurpur

workahol said:


> The easiest method is to use WatchRecon.com and apply patience. But you're in luck, there's a guy on Watchnet selling one of each size right now.


I wanted to let you know how things worked out. I think the planets were aligned when I dropped in and left my post expressing interest in the 36mm Railmaster. I was running out of patience and almost, out of frustration, went for the 39mm. I went over to WatchRecon and found that a selller had all three of the Railmaster available 41, 39 and 36. Pictures were awful and I was suspicious as to why one collector would have all three and then selling all three at the same time for the same price. I did some checks on the seller/dealer *yeo kim choy. *From what I could see, he seemed legit, however there was a person on this forum that had some really negative things to say and had even had him banned from this forum. More confusion. I asked for additional pictures and background details for the sale. Eventually I decided to trust my gut and place the order. I cannot recommend *yeo kim choy *highly enough. He sent minute by minute pictures of the testing, packing and dispatch .....right upto the FedEx guy picking up the package. I received the watch 2 days after and it is everything that everyone says about it. Superb! I am really glad that I did not go for the 39mm. First thing I did was to take off the bracelet and try on some other leather straps (I just don't like steel straps). I need to find a strap that complements the watch, any recommendations would be welcome. The 19mm lug width is a pain. Squeezing a 20mm on does not look right and 18mm a little odd as well. There are not that many 19mm straps that I could find.......and like.

Thanks again to *WORKAHOL* for this great thread and *yeo kim choy *for his excellent service.


----------



## nurpur

Hello,

I was thinking of a dark green croc strap to go with the 36mm. Any thoughts as to whether this would be a good match?


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

***** christ, both look immaculate! I'd be happy with the 39mm. Thanks for posting OP.


----------



## DIV

workahol said:


> ?...the 38.5mm Aqua Terra is 45.3mm lug to lug.


38.5mm?....aw man!...that would be the PERFECT size for a Railmaster. I wish I could build a Railmaster with that case!
but that would be the newer thicker cased 8500 version case...hmmm...I wonder....


----------



## Btreichel87

nurpur said:


> I wanted to let you know how things worked out. I think the planets were aligned when I dropped in and left my post expressing interest in the 36mm Railmaster. I was running out of patience and almost, out of frustration, went for the 39mm. I went over to WatchRecon and found that a selller had all three of the Railmaster available 41, 39 and 36. Pictures were awful and I was suspicious as to why one collector would have all three and then selling all three at the same time for the same price. I did some checks on the seller/dealer *yeo kim choy. *From what I could see, he seemed legit, however there was a person on this forum that had some really negative things to say and had even had him banned from this forum. More confusion. I asked for additional pictures and background details for the sale. Eventually I decided to trust my gut and place the order. I cannot recommend *yeo kim choy *highly enough. He sent minute by minute pictures of the testing, packing and dispatch .....right upto the FedEx guy picking up the package. I received the watch 2 days after and it is everything that everyone says about it. Superb! I am really glad that I did not go for the 39mm. First thing I did was to take off the bracelet and try on some other leather straps (I just don't like steel straps). I need to find a strap that complements the watch, any recommendations would be welcome. The 19mm lug width is a pain. Squeezing a 20mm on does not look right and 18mm a little odd as well. There are not that many 19mm straps that I could find.......and like.
> 
> Thanks again to *WORKAHOL* for this great thread and *yeo kim choy *for his excellent service.


I was sh*tting myself as I began reading your post, as I just sent funds to yeo kim choy this morning for a 39mm Railmaster! But I'm happy to hear that you had a great experience with him and I'm looking forward to getting my RM.

After reading through this thread, I've gone back and forth whether I've made the right decision on the 39 v the 36. I have a 6.75 wrist that's pretty flat and usually 40mm is perfect on me. I've never worn a watch under 38mm, but like the classic look of the smaller watches. The 36 looks great on people with wrists from 6.25-6.5 on this thread, but I'm just not sure I'm mentally ready to have such a small watch on my wrist right now. The 39 I think will feel like home, even though I like the smaller look on other people. But we will see when the watch arrives.

The other point is that I will be wearing the watch 90% on bracelet. I like the versatility. And I think the 39 RM will fit very similar to current watches I own on bracelet that are slightly bigger case sizes.

Here is my 40.5mm grand seiko on wrist
















Here's my 40.3mm seiko SARG on wrist 

















Looking at these watches on my wrist, how do you guys think the 39 v 36 would work? I can't imagine a smaller diameter watch could look larger than these, but who knows. What do you guys think?


----------



## fskywalker

Your wrists are pretty flat, so would recommend the 39 mm Railmaster if you like bigger watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Mmm yes id like a Railmaster.


----------



## nurpur

Btreichel87 said:


> I was sh*tting myself as I began reading your post, as I just sent funds to yeo kim choy this morning for a 39mm Railmaster! But I'm happy to hear that you had a great experience with him and I'm looking forward to getting my RM.
> 
> After reading through this thread, I've gone back and forth whether I've made the right decision on the 39 v the 36. I have a 6.75 wrist that's pretty flat and usually 40mm is perfect on me. I've never worn a watch under 38mm, but like the classic look of the smaller watches. The 36 looks great on people with wrists from 6.25-6.5 on this thread, but I'm just not sure I'm mentally ready to have such a small watch on my wrist right now. The 39 I think will feel like home, even though I like the smaller look on other people. But we will see when the watch arrives.
> 
> The other point is that I will be wearing the watch 90% on bracelet. I like the versatility. And I think the 39 RM will fit very similar to current watches I own on bracelet that are slightly bigger case sizes.
> 
> Looking at these watches on my wrist, how do you guys think the 39 v 36 would work? I can't imagine a smaller diameter watch could look larger than these, but who knows. What do you guys think?


I have a fairly large 7.5" plump wrist, so you would think 40/42mm would be fine. Unfortunately, after much trial, error and money I have come to the realisation that 36mm is the best for me. I have joint pain and find that I cannot wear a watch on steel - its just too heavy and uncomfortable. Putting my original 40/42mm watches on leather straps did not really help either. Still too much weight and aesthetically they just did not look right. To my eyes the watch looks better if there is a certain amount of strap visible on top of the wrist. So I downsized to 36mm and everything is perfect! Weight is reduced and the strap is visible and appreciated from the top rather than it just disappearing off the edge.....if that makes any sense!

The 36mm Railmaster wears a lot bigger than all the other 36mm's - but is still comfortable and light. Each to their own.


----------



## nurpur

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Mmm yes id like a Railmaster.


What do you think of the new 2017 RM releases?


----------



## Btreichel87

My 39mm Railmaster came in the mail yesterday, and I'm very happy with it. I'd love to try on a 36 some day and see how it feels, but this feels like home. Love the low profile, very comfortable to wear. Think I did pretty good for my first Omega.


----------



## munichblue

This is by far one of the best threads I've ever seen!


----------



## MZhammer

Btreichel87 said:


> My 39mm Railmaster came in the mail yesterday, and I'm very happy with it. I'd love to try on a 36 some day and see how it feels, but this feels like home. Love the low profile, very comfortable to wear. Think I did pretty good for my first Omega.


 Good on you man! It's definitely the more "modern" way for a watch to fit with the lugs extending about to the edge of your wrist. If you like that feel then I think you made the exact right choice as the 36 definitely wears more vintage when watches were more restrained. At this point it's personal preference and neither looks bad, it's about what "feel" you want from your watch! I'm wearing my 36mm today actually.


----------



## Btreichel87

nurpur said:


> What do you think of the new 2017 RM releases?


I like almost everything on the new one except the hands. Miss the broad arrow for sure.


----------



## Btreichel87

MZhammer said:


> Good on you man! It's definitely the more "modern" way for a watch to fit with the lugs extending about to the edge of your wrist. If you like that feel then I think you made the exact right choice as the 36 definitely wears more vintage when watches were more restrained. At this point it's personal preference and neither looks bad, it's about what "feel" you want from your watch! I'm wearing my 36mm today actually.


Yeah I'd really like to try on a 36 and see, cuz other 36mm watches I've tried on seem way too small. But everyone says the railmaster wears bigger. I'm afraid I'm gonna have to buy it to get my hands on one.


----------



## RonD.

This is a great thread. I love hearing everyone's thought processes when buying a watch. I think the 39mm is right for my 7.25" wrist (which I actually consider small) since all of my other Omega watches are on the larger side (PO, SMPC, GMT, etc..). I also like to wear my watches loose. I will say that the 36mm Railmaster seems to wear larger than say a 36mm Rolex Explorer. I guess it's the dial size. I also am a big fan of only wearing it on the steel bracelet, but I've seen enough pics on this thread to know that it's one of those watches that looks great on just about anything.

While I love how flat the watch sets on the wrist, one thing that bothered me is that glass backed watches always tend to stick to my wrist when I get a little sweaty. My solution is to spray the back of the watch with Windex or some type of window cleaner when it starts sticking. I do that because I usually wear a watch all day and night (yeah, I wear a watch to bed) and usually only take them off when I shower.


----------



## nurpur

Btreichel87 said:


> I like almost everything on the new one except the hands. Miss the broad arrow for sure.


Yes, the hands and the size.........you know I would go with a smaller size if they had one.....hang on, they do have have one........The RM vintage 
edition. Now I would really love to have that one.......I would even put on some more blubber around the wrist to accommodate it!


----------



## teeritz

Btreichel87 said:


> I like almost everything on the new one except the hands. Miss the broad arrow for sure.


Ah, but those picket-fence hands on the new models are based on the later hands of the 1960 model Railmaster. So, I can forgive Omega for using them, but I can't get past the bland, thin numeral font that they've used on the dial. 
Railmaster numbers should be thick.
'Cos that's old-school.


----------



## Btreichel87

nurpur said:


> Yes, the hands and the size.........you know I would go with a smaller size if they had one.....hang on, they do have have one........The RM vintage
> edition. Now I would really love to have that one.......I would even put on some more blubber around the wrist to accommodate it!


Yeah the size is a little on the large side. But you're right, the 38mm railmaster LE is beautiful. Once I get my money tree, I might just pick up the trilogy box set.


----------



## MZhammer

Btreichel87 said:


> Yeah I'd really like to try on a 36 and see, cuz other 36mm watches I've tried on seem way too small. But everyone says the railmaster wears bigger. I'm afraid I'm gonna have to buy it to get my hands on one.


If you like the 39 don't waste the time on picking up a 36 too. They're great, but they come at a preium over the other sizes and are tough to track down. The 39 looks like it fits you well!


----------



## DIV

nurpur said:


> What do you think of the new 2017 RM releases?


I hate to have a change of heart after praising the AT Railmaster, but I sold my 39mm and ordered the LE which should be arriving in June. 38mm, broad arrow hands, no Aqua Terra script, solid caseback with Seahorse, straight lugs...oh, perfect.

But I would take the AT version over the new non-LE version...I haven't warmed up to that one yet...


----------



## Btreichel87

Calling all Railmaster aficionados.... I have a sneaky suspicion that the crown on my preowned Railmaster was replaced, But looking for some input from others that own the watch. 
Here's a picture of the crown logo, 








And here's a picture of a space that I see between the crown and the case. In this pic the crown is screwed down as far as it will go.








As you can see, the light passes through above and below and it appears the crown Is not down all the way. This could be completely normal, as the crown has a bevel on the side of it that faces the case, but as I have nothing to compare it to I'm looking for guidance. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nurpur

Hi,

My crown on the 36mm seems to be the same as yours.



Btreichel87 said:


> Calling all Railmaster aficionados.... I have a sneaky suspicion that the crown on my preowned Railmaster was replaced, But looking for some input from others that own the watch.
> Here's a picture of the crown logo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a picture of a space that I see between the crown and the case. In this pic the crown is screwed down as far as it will go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the light passes through above and below and it appears the crown Is not down all the way. This could be completely normal, as the crown has a bevel on the side of it that faces the case, but as I have nothing to compare it to I'm looking for guidance.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Btreichel87

nurpur said:


> Hi,
> 
> My crown on the 36mm seems to be the same as yours.


Thanks for the response. The more I research the more I think it's fine. Loving the watch though. The matte black dial is killer in the sunlight.


----------



## workahol

Btreichel87 said:


> Calling all Railmaster aficionados.... I have a sneaky suspicion that the crown on my preowned Railmaster was replaced, But looking for some input from others that own the watch.


The crown on yours looks just like mine. My crown doesn't sit perfectly flush either, although on mine I can't see daylight underneath like in your photo. Probably just variability between individual examples. My advice is to not worry and enjoy your watch!

I am wearing my 36mm Railmaster today, because I found myself thinking about the 14270 Explorer again and wanted to nip that idea in the bud. It only takes a minute with the Railmaster to make any stray Explorer-thoughts go away!


----------



## Btreichel87

workahol said:


> The crown on yours looks just like mine. My crown doesn't sit perfectly flush either, although on mine I can't see daylight underneath like in your photo. Probably just variability between individual examples. My advice is to not worry and enjoy your watch!
> 
> I am wearing my 36mm Railmaster today, because I found myself thinking about the 14270 Explorer again and wanted to nip that idea in the bud. It only takes a minute with the Railmaster to make any stray Explorer-thoughts go away!


I wonder if there is a slight difference in how the crown sits between the 36 and the 39 too.


----------



## workahol

Btreichel87 said:


> I wonder if there is a slight difference in how the crown sits between the 36 and the 39 too.


It's very possible. I don't know if the 36 and 39 use an identical crown, but it makes sense given that the crown on the 36 looks bigger relative to the rest of the case.


----------



## isnoface

I have the 39 and it's exactly the same as your pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

isnoface said:


> I have the 39 and it's exactly the same as your pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feels good to have someone actually say it. Thanks isnoface.


----------



## solesman

All this chat and not many photos. Let's see these 36 and 39mm watches and feed this starving man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

Don't know which one looks better, RM or Aussie?


----------



## solesman

5 weeks of daily looking and not a sniff of a 36.2mm. This is going to be a very long wait I suspect.


----------



## workahol

solesman said:


> 5 weeks of daily looking and not a sniff of a 36.2mm. This is going to be a very long wait I suspect.


One came and went on the Omega Forums last week! Pricey though, more than a grand over what I paid for mine.

It took me over a year to find mine, I think. Patience...


----------



## workahol

[Edit, double post]


----------



## solesman

workahol said:


> One came and went on the Omega Forums last week! Pricey though, more than a grand over what I paid for mine.
> 
> It took me over a year to find mine, I think. Patience...


Oh damn! I thought I'd been scouring properly too. Patience isn't my strongest trait...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

workahol said:


> more than a grand over what I paid for mine.


Yeah, I was curious how high that piece would go for, started pretty high. Wasn't sure if that was normal for a 36 or not. How long ago did you buy yours? Prices have definitely increased. Sounds like I got my 39 for about what you paid for your 36. I'm sure a few years removed though.


----------



## workahol

Btreichel87 said:


> Yeah, I was curious how high that piece would go for, started pretty high. Wasn't sure if that was normal for a 36 or not. How long ago did you buy yours? Prices have definitely increased. Sounds like I got my 39 for about what you paid for your 36. I'm sure a few years removed though.


I got mine way back in 2014 according to the first post in this thread. 

Then I started an extremely long-running thread about it, thus ensuring a spike in demand that would drive up the value of my watch. Clearly I must be a financial genius!


----------



## Btreichel87

workahol said:


> I got mine way back in 2014 according to the first post in this thread.
> 
> Then I started an extremely long-running thread about it, thus ensuring a spike in demand that would drive up the value of my watch. Clearly I must be a financial genius!


Haha. Touché. You just may be a genius. Once again. Great thread.


----------



## fishoop

Great thread, thanks for sharing everything, everyone!


----------



## allrachet

There were two for sale within the past month or so. One on these forums and one a few weeks after it. The one from these forums, the guy wouldn't respond to my questions and it sat for a few weeks. Not sure why he didn't respond to my multiple questions; perhaps I am a bit too inquisitive for his tastes. Glad he didn't as I snatched up the other one and it is MINT.


----------



## finnwn

I'm in the other end of the spectrum....love the XXL. Become my favourite omega. Try to put a NATO on a railmaster. Looks great.


----------



## Split-Personality

Having been off this forum for ages, it has been really pleasing to come on and see a number of threads that appear to suggest the RM has acquired the status and appreciation it deserves. At the time I bought mine in 2008 it was a bit of an unknown to me but I wanted a departure from all the more mainstream Seamasters my mates were sporting.

I read tirelessly about it on here, ‘‘twas to be my first and only proper watch, bought for me by my dear Mother. Having puny wrists (6.5’’ at best) I was worried about the sizing. Having read about them wearing large and that smaller was more classical, I opted for the 36mm and had it ordered in without ever seeing one in the flesh.

It was love at first sight, quirky and different to all the Tags and Omegas my peers had. Simplistic and understated, I find that mine on a bracelet is happy with me in shorts and trainers right up to my best suit. It really can pull anything off IMO. I’ve babied the watch, only wearing it in circumstances where I know she should come to no harm. So with that in mind, her condition is excellent, some of the polished edges around the crystal shows sign of wear, but nothing that couldn’t be easily bufffed out by a Pro I’m sure. The lugs and SSB are spotless, as are both crystals.

I know they are supposed to be serviced every 5 years and have meant to do it but she is as accurate as the day I got her. Or at least last time that I checked! Having had the RM 9 years, should I look to get it serviced now?!

I would never sell up due to obvious sentimentalities, had a chap on here offer me £2000 years and years ago. Did I see a price thrown around of circa £2,800 on here perhaps?! News of the new RMs also came as a complete surprise, but I see someone in the thread did call it.

Teeritz sure does have a lot to answer for, his Tissot Visodate thread single handedly got me into one of those beauties. Which I’m wearing this second as it goes, non watch people at work have told me they think the Viso looks like it’s worth more than my beloved RM. To summarise, I chose the small RM for me, ignoring trends and familiarity. Loved it ever since, but this thread has only served to make me love it even more. Guess I need to post some pics really...


----------



## Btreichel87

Split-Personality said:


> Having been off this forum for ages, it has been really pleasing to come on and see a number of threads that appear to suggest the RM has acquired the status and appreciation it deserves. At the time I bought mine in 2008 it was a bit of an unknown to me but I wanted a departure from all the more mainstream Seamasters my mates were sporting.
> 
> I read tirelessly about it on here, ''twas to be my first and only proper watch, bought for me by my dear Mother. Having puny wrists (6.5'' at best) I was worried about the sizing. Having read about them wearing large and that smaller was more classical, I opted for the 36mm and had it ordered in without ever seeing one in the flesh.
> 
> It was love at first sight, quirky and different to all the Tags and Omegas my peers had. Simplistic and understated, I find that mine on a bracelet is happy with me in shorts and trainers right up to my best suit. It really can pull anything off IMO. I've babied the watch, only wearing it in circumstances where I know she should come to no harm. So with that in mind, her condition is excellent, some of the polished edges around the crystal shows sign of wear, but nothing that couldn't be easily bufffed out by a Pro I'm sure. The lugs and SSB are spotless, as are both crystals.
> 
> I know they are supposed to be serviced every 5 years and have meant to do it but she is as accurate as the day I got her. Or at least last time that I checked! Having had the RM 9 years, should I look to get it serviced now?!
> 
> I would never sell up due to obvious sentimentalities, had a chap on here offer me £2000 years and years ago. Did I see a price thrown around of circa £2,800 on here perhaps?! News of the new RMs also came as a complete surprise, but I see someone in the thread did call it.
> 
> Teeritz sure does have a lot to answer for, his Tissot Visodate thread single handedly got me into one of those beauties. Which I'm wearing this second as it goes, non watch people at work have told me they think the Viso looks like it's worth more than my beloved RM. To summarise, I chose the small RM for me, ignoring trends and familiarity. Loved it ever since, but this thread has only served to make me love it even more. Guess I need to post some pics really...


Love this post... I too have the 36mm RM, but I had to own a 39mm first to realize the 36 is what I wanted. 
I bought it in near mint condition, and it has held up quite well. Although, I wear it often and it has picked up a few swirlies on the bracelet. 
This watch is such a sleeper to me. It is so under the radar, but then I'll catch a glimpse of that flawless domed crystal, the reflection of the hands and logo, all against that matte black dial and I just think to myself, "damn, that's a great looking watch."
As you said it dresses up and down. Hell, I wore this watch on a nice alligator strap on my wedding day, but most the time this is also my casual weekend warrior on a bracelet. I'll never sell this watch, it's too perfect. 36 mm is a classic size, and will always be appropriate.

With the coaxial movement, I think you can get away with more than 5 years for servicing. Mine has a 84 million serial number so maybe 2008 production. I doubt mine has been serviced since then and it's running at a consistent +5sec/ day on my wrist.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan




----------



## Split-Personality

Btreichel87 said:


> Love this post...


Cheers, Bud. I agree with all you have written, the RM is so versatile. You do catch a glimpse every once and a while only to be bowled over by the effortless beauty. I have babied mine, other than light marks on the polished services around the crystal, it is spotless. Glad I went for the 36mm, I then ventured to 40mm with the Visodate and pulled it off. Next up is a U1, hope it wears as small as they say for my small wrists. Funny that my current two nice watches are both 1957 homages.


----------



## Btreichel87

Split-Personality said:


> Cheers, Bud. I agree with all you have written, the RM is so versatile. You do catch a glimpse every once and a while only to be bowled over by the effortless beauty. I have babied mine, other than light marks on the polished services around the crystal, it is spotless. Glad I went for the 36mm, I then ventured to 40mm with the Visodate and pulled it off. Next up is a U1, hope it wears as small as they say for my small wrists. Funny that my current two nice watches are both 1957 homages.


Yeah the visodate is a good looking watch. I too have small wrists though and the 40mm watches that are mainly dial (small bezels) just seem to wear a bit big on me. Just sold a Grand Seiko that I loved, but it wore too big. Had to go.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality

I think I pull off the Visodate and love it dearly, just doesn't like to sit under shirt cuffs as much as the RM.


----------



## GTTIME

I’d love to get my hands on a nice 2502.52 41mm Railmaster. Such a simple beauty.


----------



## Btreichel87

GTTIME said:


> I'd love to get my hands on a nice 2502.52 41mm Railmaster. Such a simple beauty.


Yeah the 41mm's seem to be the rarest model of them all.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Just picked up a 41/42MM. Best purchase I made....for now


----------



## Split-Personality

Pics?


----------



## Dan3612

If you can find a 41mm, you have to pick it up, no debate!


----------



## Btreichel87

Dan3612 said:


> If you can find a 41mm, you have to pick it up, no debate!


There was recently one for sale on WUS. Seller wants $3900

There was another just withdrawn. They wanted 1800 buy it needed a service. We'll see how much he wants after it's serviced.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lanceransa

After all these years,this post is still pushing people to join the futile search of legendary 36mm RMs...or is it me only ha?

I do see some 41/42s, but I'd prefer a 36, which would better suit my retro-esque tastes, but never seen one..


----------



## Ken G

lanceransa said:


> After all these years,this it's still pushing people to join the futile search of legendary 36mm RMs...or is it me only ha?
> 
> I do see some 41/42s, but I'd prefer a 36, which would better suit my retro-esque tastes, but never seen one..


Where are you looking? I see them come up quite regularly...

EDIT:
But then again, I do look for new (to me) Omegas every day...


----------



## lanceransa

Ken G said:


> Where are you looking? I see them come up quite regularly...
> 
> EDIT:
> But then again, I do look for new (to me) Omegas every day...


If that true, I don't know what I've been doing in the past few months...o|

As I currently reside in Taiwan(not Thailand), mainly the Taiwanese market, 
as well as chrono24, ebay, etc... 
Even the japanese sites rakuten, timepeaks 
but all w/o success
May I ask where you get to come across these findings?
pretty desperate by now...:-( thanks again to teeritz AND OPb-)


----------



## 8100 RPM

lanceransa said:


> After all these years,this it's still pushing people to join the futile search of legendary 36mm RMs...or is it me only ha?
> 
> I do see some 41/42s, but I'd prefer a 36, which would better suit my retro-esque tastes, but never seen one..


It looks like a 36MM RM sold on WUS today. A quick search on WatchRecon shows that there is currently one 36MM and a couple of 39MM models posted for sale.


----------



## Ken G

lanceransa said:


> If that true, I don't know what I've been doing in the past few months...o|
> 
> As I currently reside in Taiwan(not Thailand), mainly the Taiwanese market,
> as well as chrono24, ebay, etc...
> Even the japanese sites rakuten, timepeaks
> but all w/o success
> May I ask where you get to come across these findings?
> pretty desperate by now...:-( thanks again to teeritz AND OPb-)


I've definitely seen a few on Omega Forums in the past year.

Also, a "few months" is nothing in this game - I think you'll need to be a little more patient than that! When I said "quite regularly", I meant several times a year. For a watch that needs to be tracked down, I'd say that's quite regular! Finally, the search needs to become a daily habit - sought-after models will disappear in a flash. Gotta give yourself a chance...

Good luck!


----------



## lanceransa

Ken G said:


> I've definitely seen a few on Omega Forums in the past year.
> 
> Also, a "few months" is nothing in this game - I think you'll need to be a little more patient than that! When I said "quite regularly", I meant several times a year. For a watch that needs to be tracked down, I'd say that's quite regular! Finally, the search needs to become a daily habit - sought-after models will disappear in a flash. Gotta give yourself a chance...
> 
> Good luck!


Relatively new to the forum and as an enthusiast, the game of watches doesn't seem to be as easy as I originally thought:-(
Thank you KenG|> Learned a lot from you, with still a lot ahead to be learned; will keep your advice in mind!;-)
Another ritual added to the daily list:think:


----------



## lanceransa

Thanks 8100RPM!! contacted, waiting anxiously for a reply...


----------



## teeritz

Ken G said:


> ...Also, a "few months" is nothing in this game - I think you'll need to be a little more patient than that! When I said "quite regularly", I meant several times a year. For a watch that needs to be tracked down, I'd say that's quite regular! Finally, the search needs to become a daily habit - sought-after models will disappear in a flash. Gotta give yourself a chance...
> 
> Good luck!


What he said.



lanceransa said:


> Relatively new to the forum and as an enthusiast, the game of watches doesn't seem to be as easy as I originally thought:-(


Nothing worth doing ever is. The 36mm model wasn't a huge (ha, get it?!) seller, compared to the 39mm model. It arrived right in the middle of the large watch craze. 
Of course, now that it's been discontinued for seven or eight years, there's a demand for it. Especially since A) the limited re-edition of 2017 is pricey and relatively rare as years go by (even though it ain't been out for a year yet,) and B the regular production 40mm model is, IMHO, a Railmaster in name only. 
At 36mm in diameter, it's not for the faint-hearted, since it goes against current trends.

Workahol deserves some serious kudos for raising awareness of this watch in this classic size.

And what's a post without a pic?










And one more


----------



## 8100 RPM

teeritz said:


> And what's a post without a pic?
> And one more


Nice background picture...and the watch too! b-)


----------



## Btreichel87

lanceransa said:


> Relatively new to the forum and as an enthusiast, the game of watches doesn't seem to be as easy as I originally thought:-(
> Thank you KenG|> Learned a lot from you, with still a lot ahead to be learned; will keep your advice in mind!;-)
> Another ritual added to the daily list:think:


Keep an eye out on watchrecon. Gotta set an alert for the watch so you're notified when they pop up. But the 36mm is a stunner. I agree with others that have said the new Railmaster non-LE is a Railmaster by name only. The LE are nice, but I think these 2504's are a special watch. Good luck on the search.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cronic

Well written, really amazing pieces


----------



## BlackZeppelinOmega

A question regarding the Railmaster. The case is an all brushed finish-no polished bright stainless steel, as opposed to say a seamaster aquaterra that I like. Or my current Raymond Weil. Am I correct in assuming that removing scratches is much harder and more expensive on a brushed case as opposed to a polished stainless steel case? As you have to match the brushing. 

I've had my Raymond Weil serviced just once and I had my case repolished. It was brought back to new. Is it easier to repolish a bright stainless steel case as opposed to a brushed one like the Railmaster?


----------



## Btreichel87

BlackZeppelinOmega said:


> A question regarding the Railmaster. The case is an all brushed finish-no polished bright stainless steel, as opposed to say a seamaster aquaterra that I like. Or my current Raymond Weil. Am I correct in assuming that removing scratches is much harder and more expensive on a brushed case as opposed to a polished stainless steel case? As you have to match the brushing.
> 
> I've had my Raymond Weil serviced just once and I had my case repolished. It was brought back to new. Is it easier to repolish a bright stainless steel case as opposed to a brushed one like the Railmaster?


I had a very minor scratch on the lug of my Railmaster, and i taped it up and used some scotch bright to lightly blend it in... Can't see it now. Now major scratches, might be another story.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lanceransa

Wow thanks Teeritz! Ultimately honoured by your presence, the original advocator of the RM frenzy ha🤣
Thanks Btreichel87 for the advice!

Both of you, gorgeous shots btw! 
Currently found one for sale, will post pics if successful!!😁 Cant wait!


----------



## teeritz

lanceransa said:


> Wow thanks Teeritz! Ultimately honoured by your presence, the original advocator of the RM frenzy ha🤣
> Thanks Btreichel87 for the advice!
> 
> Both of you, gorgeous shots btw!
> Currently found one for sale, will post pics if successful!!😁 Cant wait!


Best of luck with it!

And, so you don't lose focus, and to keep your resolve from weakening;


----------



## arogle1stus

Workahol:
One adjective comment: GORGEOUS!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Btreichel87

lanceransa said:


> Wow thanks Teeritz! Ultimately honoured by your presence, the original advocator of the RM frenzy ha?
> Thanks Btreichel87 for the advice!
> 
> Both of you, gorgeous shots btw!
> Currently found one for sale, will post pics if successful!!? Cant wait!


Good luck with the sale! Hope it works out. Another photo to quench your thirst.

Also took a video of how this watch can play in the light. Although it looks way better on my phone than it does on YouTube. So sorry about the pixilation. Take it for what it's worth.















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lanceransa

Recent update after a while

So after a bit of waiting...










Finally!!
Absolutely adore it, there's just something about it in person- maybe it's the heft, or the way it catches light I dunno, boosts it threefold compared to the photos IMHO.

A GREAT thanks to TheGent for the wonderful opportunity!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent

lanceransa said:


> Recent update after a while
> 
> So after a bit of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!
> Absolutely adore it, there's just something about it in person- maybe it's the heft, or the way it catches light I dunno, boosts it threefold compared to the photos IMHO.
> 
> A GREAT thanks to TheGent for the wonderful opportunity!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verymickey

Btreichel87 said:


> Good luck with the sale! Hope it works out. Another photo to quench your thirst.
> 
> Also took a video of how this watch can play in the light. Although it looks way better on my phone than it does on YouTube. So sorry about the pixilation. Take it for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


loved that video and the quick hit of the lume in teh shadows. very slick


----------



## Btreichel87

lanceransa said:


> Recent update after a while
> 
> So after a bit of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!
> Absolutely adore it, there's just something about it in person- maybe it's the heft, or the way it catches light I dunno, boosts it threefold compared to the photos IMHO.
> 
> A GREAT thanks to TheGent for the wonderful opportunity!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new arrival. Looks great. Is that the 36 or the 39?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

These Railmasters are selling for nearly as much as the brand new non-LE Railmasters these days!


----------



## lanceransa

Btreichel87 said:


> Congrats on the new arrival. Looks great. Is that the 36 or the 39?


Thanks Btreichel!
Decided on the smaller 36 instead of the sportier sized 39 in the end



dantan said:


> These Railmasters are selling for nearly as much as the brand new non-LE Railmasters these days!


Very, very true..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

lanceransa said:


> Thanks Btreichel!
> Decided on the smaller 36 instead of the sportier sized 39 in the end
> 
> Very, very true..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

lanceransa said:


> Thanks Btreichel!
> Decided on the smaller 36 instead of the sportier sized 39 in the end
> 
> Very, very true..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great decision, to purchase the 36mm version.

A few times in the last couple of years, I have seriously considered purchasing one.

I still have a little idea of adding one to my collection.

However, the way that the prices are now, I could nearly purchase a non-LE Railmaster to complement my LE Railmaster.


----------



## Miguel

Great story...and excellently told. Now I am the one that will look for a Railmaster 36mm.

Cheers,

Miguel


----------



## mikekilo725

Finally got my 41 on the bracelet


----------



## workahol

Well folks, lately I've found myself pondering the unthinkable - selling the Railmaster that started this thread! It's the usual story - the inevitable life expenses, new toys incoming, and all that. I even took photos and had a draft For-Sale post written, but couldn't make myself press the button. Really all it took was to put it on "one more time" to rekindle the old magic. I don't wear this watch much in the summertime, but with the return of cooler weather I'm once again remembering how great it is under a shirt cuff. Plus the 36mm flavor is so uncommon I'd probably never find another one, so I think this will stay in my collection after all. |>


----------



## rokman

don't do it, keep it for ever!!


----------



## Btreichel87

Glad you came to your senses. Unless they are suddenly worth crazy money, I don't think it will ever leave my collection. Hold onto it. Unless you can't pay your bills. Then I suppose you can sell it.  
This watch is so understated, casual and classy. It works on the wrist effortlessly regardless of what you are wearing. Design is timeless, and the 36mm version is a stunner in my mind. 
Long live this thread and long live your classic edition 36mm Railmaster on your wrist Workahol!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Incoming 36mm.... Will post pictures upon arrival.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Excellent review! Gorgeous, each watch.


----------



## Btreichel87

Nice! Congrats


NyCSnEaK said:


> Incoming 36mm.... Will post pictures upon arrival.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrills

Great, if not old, read. Hope you still have it!


----------



## Btreichel87

Ok where is this incoming 36mm? Love seeing these watches on other people's wrists.


NyCSnEaK said:


> Incoming 36mm.... Will post pictures upon arrival.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Btreichel87 said:


> Ok where is this incoming 36mm? Love seeing these watches on other people's wrists.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Lol I just got it this evening. I promise to post one up by tomorrow evening. It's so much better than I imagined. It's going to get some good use on my wrist.


----------



## Btreichel87

Thread needs a revival. 2504.52









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VanAdian

Hey, how did I miss this one?


----------



## carlhaluss

I had the 36mm model as well, and lived in regret for years after selling it. Now, I believe it is almost impossible to obtain one of these. Finally, though, in 2017 Omega introduced the 60th Anniversary LE Trilogy, which has made me even happier. I will never make the mistake of selling this one!

Very glad to see this thread is still on the go!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## Btreichel87

NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 13780167


there it is .... congrats my friend


----------



## Btreichel87

NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 13780167


there it is .... congrats my friend


----------



## workahol

Very nice!

One of these days I'd like to compare the 36mm Railmaster to a 36mm Explorer. Probably not room in my collection for both, given that they are very similar, but it would be interesting to see them side by side.


----------



## fbdyws6

The picture next to the planet ocean really tells a story. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Btreichel87

workahol said:


> Very nice!
> 
> One of these days I'd like to compare the 36mm Railmaster to a 36mm Explorer. Probably not room in my collection for both, given that they are very similar, but it would be interesting to see them side by side.


I love the 36mm explorer, prefer the 1016, but the 14270/114270 is great as well. But you are right, I can't justify having both because they are essentially the same watch. The Railmaster will always stay in my collection. Only significant benefit of the explorer would be the 20mm lug width.

It's funny because when I bought my first Railmaster (39mm) it was a watch I thought would hold me over until I could save up and buy an explorer (39mm).

I've realized 36mm is such a better fit for my wrist and I'm so glad I hunted down a 36mm Railmaster. There is still a small desire for a 14270, but the Railmaster will never leave. It's just too special of a watch. I love how the 36mm case floats on my wrist, the dial proportions are perfect, the reflective hands against the flat black dial always looks flawless.

Anyways I got to try on a 14270 in MN this past year. Here's my comparison shots.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## workahol

Btreichel87 said:


> I've realized 36mm is such a better fit for my wrist and I'm so glad I hunted down a 36mm Railmaster. There is still a small desire for a 14270, but the Railmaster will never leave. It's just too special of a watch. I love how the 36mm case floats on my wrist, the dial proportions are perfect, the reflective hands against the flat black dial always looks flawless.


Boy oh boy, I could have written the above paragraph myself, you said it exactly. And thanks for the photos, very interesting!


----------



## teeritz

Been a while since I visited this thread. I got a lot of wear out of my Raily last year;


----------



## coelb

I guess I'm in the middle of this as well. I've had a 2803.52 for a year now but at times it just feels too large for my 6,7 inch wrists. Especially when looked from a distance through a mirror or when used with a t-shirt. 

Well, this Friday I bumped into a 2804.52 in good shape for 1700 euros and ordered it at once. I'm pretty sure that the 39mm will be on sale pretty soon... And my next hunt will be for a 19 mm Railmaster/Aqua Terra bracelet.


----------



## Btreichel87

coelb said:


> I guess I'm in the middle of this as well. I've had a 2803.52 for a year now but at times it just feels too large for my 6,7 inch wrists. Especially when looked from a distance through a mirror or when used with a t-shirt.
> 
> Well, this Friday I bumped into a 2804.52 in good shape for 1700 euros and ordered it at once. I'm pretty sure that the 39mm will be on sale pretty soon... And my next hunt will be for a 19 mm Railmaster/Aqua Terra bracelet.


I do think the 36mm is the sweet spot for sub 7inch wrists. Congrats. I'm curious how sourcing a bracelet will go for you. Keep us posted.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## coelb

Btreichel87 said:


> I do think the 36mm is the sweet spot for sub 7inch wrists. Congrats. I'm curious how sourcing a bracelet will go for you. Keep us posted.


Will do. Didn't really consider buying one for the 39mm as it would have made its appearance even larger but from all the pictures I've seen from you guys with the 36mm the bracelet really works and adds to the vintage style.


----------



## centaur

I'm glad you did this comparison. Early on when I was learning about watches, I saw a 39mm Railmaster for sale at a grey market store and walked back to it twice before deciding I should pass. I felt some remorse about letting that one go, but seeing it compared to the 36mm for the first time makes me think smaller can be a plus in this case.


----------



## roadcyclist

Hi everyone - Here's another comparing picture of the Explorer 36 mm and the Railmaster 36 mm. In my subjective opinion the railmaster wears slightly larger. 
Enjoy!

View attachment 13958485


----------



## roadcyclist




----------



## coelb

The 36mm arrived in good condition and well this is getting interesting... it really is quite a bit smaller than the 39mm version. It kind of feels a little tinier and jewelry like than what I expected. A lot lighter as well which is not a bad thing. I do have 50's dress watch Omega with 35mm case so I'm used to smaller watches but the difference between these two Railmasters really surprised me. In a way they seem to have very distinct natures.

The thin strap attached is not a good one though. With a bracelet it should appear a bit larger, right?


----------



## roadcyclist

Hi everyone, just wanted to share two honeymoon photos,
Cheers!


----------



## CasinoRoyale

Looked at this thread and read every single post last summer when I was looking at getting a 2503.80 or 2504.80 (39mm vs 36mm 2500 AT, respectively) - shoutouts to everyone for contributing. Ended up going with a 2503.80 39mm for a 6.75inch flat-ish wrist. I'd echo the sentiment that 1) pictures have an effect of making watches looking way bigger than they are (mirror shots, etc. are crucial) and 2) wrist shape matters a lot more than wrist size.

Ended up flipping the AT for an SMPc 2500, but sometimes I do miss the clean and classy 2500 AT dial...

Further, although the DJ41 (126300, true diameter 39.5mm and L2L of 47.5mm) has similar dimensions to the 39.2mm AT 2500, it wears just a tiny bit larger (and probably maybe even a tiny bit larger than my SMPc), which is interesting... (maybe due to the large dial and protruding solid endlinks. I wish Rolex sometimes were a little bit more like Omega in its lug design (love the torqued lugs on my SMP, for example).


----------



## Btreichel87

coelb said:


> The 36mm arrived in good condition and well this is getting interesting... it really is quite a bit smaller than the 39mm version. It kind of feels a little tinier and jewelry like than what I expected. A lot lighter as well which is not a bad thing. I do have 50's dress watch Omega with 35mm case so I'm used to smaller watches but the difference between these two Railmasters really surprised me. In a way they seem to have very distinct natures.
> 
> The thin strap attached is not a good one though. With a bracelet it should appear a bit larger, right?


I think the 36mm Railmaster first and foremost should live on the bracelet. If I didn't have the bracelet, while I think I would still enjoy the watch, it would not be the same piece in my collection. The bracelet brings out the versatility in the watch.

That being said, I wouldn't expect the bracelet to make the watch significantly larger. It may to some extent due to the solid end links making the lug to lug distance slightly longer and therefore widening the point where the bracelet turns down around your wrist. But don't expect a night and day difference.

For me, I knew pretty soon that the 39 was too big for me. I wanted a watch that would not take up my whole wrist. A watch that takes up my whole wrist (in my mind) is a sport watch, and while the Railmaster is a very versatile watch, it's not a pure sport watch. It's somewhere in between.

Last point, is dial size. To me, case size is second to lug to lug and more importantly dial size. The 36 mm Railmaster has a larger dial size than my explorer 2. (28mm vs 27.8ishmm). The bezel on the explorer 2 is where that extra 3mm are gained and it keeps the proportions ideal.

36mm is a classic size for a men's watch. But if I didn't have the bracelet for the Railmaster I would not where it as much. I'll admit that. It's on an alligator strap right now and it's seeing less wrist time.

Hope that helps. Let me know.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## coelb

Btreichel87 said:


> I think the 36mm Railmaster first and foremost should live on the bracelet. If I didn't have the bracelet, while I think I would still enjoy the watch, it would not be the same piece in my collection. The bracelet brings out the versatility in the watch.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't expect the bracelet to make the watch significantly larger. It may to some extent due to the solid end links making the lug to lug distance slightly longer and therefore widening the point where the bracelet turns down around your wrist. But don't expect a night and day difference.
> 
> For me, I knew pretty soon that the 39 was too big for me. I wanted a watch that would not take up my whole wrist. A watch that takes up my whole wrist (in my mind) is a sport watch, and while the Railmaster is a very versatile watch, it's not a pure sport watch. It's somewhere in between.
> 
> Last point, is dial size. To me, case size is second to lug to lug and more importantly dial size. The 36 mm Railmaster has a larger dial size than my explorer 2. (28mm vs 27.8ishmm). The bezel on the explorer 2 is where that extra 3mm are gained and it keeps the proportions ideal.
> 
> 36mm is a classic size for a men's watch. But if I didn't have the bracelet for the Railmaster I would not where it as much. I'll admit that. It's on an alligator strap right now and it's seeing less wrist time.
> 
> Hope that helps. Let me know.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your input. I do think that the 39mm is too large and the 36mm is in either case better but I guess the question for me right now is whether a size somewhere in between would be the one. Like a LE Railmaster in 38mm.

The strap I have right now for the 36 is actually quite horrible. I just ordered a hand made Shell Cordovan strap in bourbon which should arrive next week. It'll surely change things for the better already. After that I'll have to think about the bracelet more seriously. And for that it's good to know that it doesn't make that much difference sizewise. Stylewise it's surely a nobrainer.


----------



## Btreichel87

To liven up the thread a bit....









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## coelb

Here we go!


----------



## Btreichel87

coelb said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 13997323


That looks great. Don't think of it as a pure sport watch and it fits really well.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

coelb said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 13997323


Nice and congrats! I had a few years ago the 39mm version but sold it as also had at the time the 39mm Aqua Terra 2803.33 (white dial blue hands). I am now on the hunt for the 36mm so any pointers would be appreciated!


----------



## Ellery

fskywalker said:


> Nice and congrats! I had a few years ago the 39mm version but sold it as also had at the time the 39mm Aqua Terra 2803.33 (white dial blue hands). I am now on the hunt for the 36mm so any pointers would be appreciated!


The 36mm Railmaster is extremely rare. The only person I have seen selling them is Kringkily on the Omega Forum. I purchased one from him myself but I'll warn you...if you see one...jump on it, because they sell quickly.


----------



## Btreichel87

Ellery said:


> The 36mm Railmaster is extremely rare. The only person I have seen selling them is Kringkily on the Omega Forum. I purchased one from him myself but I'll warn you...if you see one...jump on it, because they sell quickly.


Also yeo Kim choy on the omega forums. He sold me both my 39 and my 36mm. He's out of Singapore.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

Ellery said:


> The 36mm Railmaster is extremely rare. The only person I have seen selling them is Kringkily on the Omega Forum. I purchased one from him myself but I'll warn you...if you see one...jump on it, because they sell quickly.


Yeah, but Kringkily has sold 4 or 5 of them that I am aware of within the last couple of years. I don't know where he gets them but he recently had another one listed a few weeks ago that's sold already. Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts to buy on the Omega forum. I think you just have to keep checking WatchRecon. That's where I first found both Kringkily and yeo kim choy.


----------



## Ellery

cfracing said:


> Yeah, but Kringkily has sold 4 or 5 of them that I am aware of within the last couple of years. I don't know where he gets them but he recently had another one listed a few weeks ago that's sold already. Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts to buy on the Omega forum. I think you just have to keep checking WatchRecon. That's where I first found both Kringkily and yeo kim choy.


I didn't have any posts on the Omega Forum when I purchased mine. I just messaged him (Kringkily) directly, introduced myself as a WUS forum member and bought the watch. I forgot to mention Yeo Kim Choy as I have seen him sell one recently also.


----------



## DripCassanova

Btreichel87 said:


> To liven up the thread a bit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Great looking piece! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Ellery said:


> The 36mm Railmaster is extremely rare. The only person I have seen selling them is Kringkily on the Omega Forum. I purchased one from him myself but I'll warn you...if you see one...jump on it, because they sell quickly.





Btreichel87 said:


> Also yeo Kim choy on the omega forums. He sold me both my 39 and my 36mm. He's out of Singapore.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks to both, have seen the ones from them in the past. I have dealt with George Hsu (Kringkily) before, he has good connections on buying watches from Asia, where smaller size watches are more common and desirable (versus the crazy bigger is better notion of the US), same applies to Yeo in Singapore.


----------



## fskywalker

Ellery said:


> The 36mm Railmaster is extremely rare. The only person I have seen selling them is Kringkily on the Omega Forum. I purchased one from him myself but I'll warn you...if you see one...jump on it, because they sell quickly.





Btreichel87 said:


> Also yeo Kim choy on the omega forums. He sold me both my 39 and my 36mm. He's out of Singapore.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks to both, have seen the ones from them in the past. I have dealt with George Hsu (Kringkily) before, he has good connections on buying watches from Asia, where smaller size watches are more common and desirable (versus the crazy bigger is better notion of the US), same applies to Yeo in Singapore.


----------



## fskywalker

I'm considering buying again the RM on the 39 mm size (which owned before) rather than the 36 mm size. Here are a some pictures of my former 39 mm RM:





































and my former 39 mm 2503.33 :



















and a former 36 mm blue Aqua Terra for comparison on my 7 1/8 inch round wrist:




























Opinions on size (36 versus 39)??


----------



## fskywalker

duplicate


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

fskywalker said:


> I'm considering buying again the RM on the 39 mm size (which owned before) rather than the 36 mm size. Here are a some pictures of my former 39 mm RM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my former 39 mm 2503.33 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a former 36 mm blue Aqua Terra for comparison on my 7 1/8 inch round wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions on size (36 versus 39)??


IMHO the 39.2mm is better. 
The smaller dial on 36mm looks a little bit tight / squeezed, but it also depends on the wrist size and configuration.






















My wrist size under the 7 inch and obviously smaller then yours. Just MO.


----------



## fskywalker

OMEGAFORCE said:


> IMHO the 39.2mm is better.
> The smaller dial on 36mm looks a little bit tight / squeezed, but it also depends on the wrist size and configuration.
> View attachment 14080779
> 
> View attachment 14080819
> 
> View attachment 14080821
> 
> 
> My wrist size under the 7 inch and obviously smaller then yours. Just MO.
> View attachment 14080827


Thanks! Yours look really sharp on that black band!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

fskywalker Thanks! Yours look really sharp on that black band! [emoji2 said:


>


Thank you as well for your kind words I really appreciate it. |>


----------



## chillwill120

OMEGAFORCE said:


> IMHO the 39.2mm is better.
> The smaller dial on 36mm looks a little bit tight / squeezed, but it also depends on the wrist size and configuration.
> View attachment 14080779
> 
> View attachment 14080819
> 
> View attachment 14080821
> 
> 
> My wrist size under the 7 inch and obviously smaller then yours. Just MO.
> View attachment 14080827


I had the 39mm and it wears enormous. I usually think 36mm is too small but I think it works for the Railmaster.


----------



## Paulsky

fskywalker said:


> I'm considering buying again the RM on the 39 mm size (which owned before) rather than the 36 mm size. Here are a some pictures of my former 39 mm RM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my former 39 mm 2503.33 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a former 36 mm blue Aqua Terra for comparison on my 7 1/8 inch round wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions on size (36 versus 39)??


I think the 39 looks way too big on you. It seems to swallow your wrist. The outer edges of the lugs are flush with the sides of your wrist. I'd go for the 36 mm. For comparison here's the 39mm RM on my 7.5 inch wrist. I think for me the 39mm size is perfect.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

chillwill120 said:


> I had the 39mm and it wears enormous. I usually think 36mm is too small but I think it works for the Railmaster.


Perhaps you have a small wrist size or maybe it's not flat that's why it looked enormous :think:


----------



## fskywalker

Paulsky said:


> I think the 39 looks way too big on you. It seems to swallow your wrist. The outer edges of the lugs are flush with the sides of your wrist. I'd go for the 36 mm. For comparison here's the 39mm RM on my 7.5 inch wrist. I think for me the 39mm size is perfect.
> View attachment 14084451


Thanks for sharing your opinion Paul ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillwill120

OMEGAFORCE said:


> Perhaps you have a small wrist size or maybe it's not flat that's why it looked enormous :think:


My wrist is about 7 inches in diameter, I wear 42mm Seamasters and Speedmasters without any issues. The Railmaster has a very thin bezel and is all dial, which made it feel like I was wearing a 42 to 43mm watch. I don't mind 42mm on a chrono or diver but it just felt so big for the style of watch.

7 inches in circumference, not Diameter!


----------



## chillwill120

OMEGAFORCE said:


> Perhaps you have a small wrist size or maybe it's not flat that's why it looked enormous :think:


My wrist is about 7 inches, I wear 42mm Seamasters and Speedmasters without any issues. The Railmaster has a very thin bezel and is all dial, which made it feel like I was wearing a 42 to 43mm watch. I don't mind 42mm on a chrono or diver but it just felt so big for the style of watch.


----------



## workahol

chillwill120 said:


> My wrist is about 7 inches, I wear 42mm Seamasters and Speedmasters without any issues. The Railmaster has a very thin bezel and is all dial, which made it feel like I was wearing a 42 to 43mm watch. I don't mind 42mm on a chrono or diver but it just felt so big for the style of watch.


Hi, OP here. The above quote applies equally to me! The 39mm Railmaster wore like a dinner plate on my 6.75"-7" wrist. In my personal opinion, that size looks best on folks with meatier meathooks than I've got.

The smallest version of this watch is uncommon enough that it's not practical to just go try one on, so here are a few more quick and dirty photos of my wrist and the 36mm Railmaster, 42mm Speedmaster, and 40mm Submariner:




























In all three cases the dial size is roughly the same, and for me it's mostly the dial diameter and lug-to-lug measurements that determine how big or small a watch wears on the wrist.


----------



## Btreichel87

workahol said:


> In all three cases the dial size is roughly the same, and for me it's mostly the dial diameter and lug-to-lug measurements that determine how big or small a watch wears on the wrist.


Preach .... Couldn't agree with this more. The three rules of watch sizing... Dial size, Dial Size, DIAL SIZE!

OH! and lug to lug is pretty important too.

Well said sir.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz

workahol said:


> Hi, OP here. The above quote applies equally to me! The 39mm Railmaster wore like a dinner plate on my 6.75"-7" wrist. In my personal opinion, that size looks best on folks with meatier meathooks than I've got.
> 
> The smallest version of this watch is uncommon enough that it's not practical to just go try one on...
> 
> In all three cases the dial size is roughly the same, and for me it's mostly the dial diameter and lug-to-lug measurements that determine how big or small a watch wears on the wrist.


Yep, that's it exactly. What you wanna avoid is what I call 'The Veranda Effect', seen here with a 44mm Hamilton Khaki on my 6.5 inch wrist, whereby the lugs keep going long after my wrist has stopped;









I bought that watch at the height of the BIG WATCH! craze. Sure, I wanted something oversized and cartoony, but I think this watch may have been just 2 mil too large for me. No biggie (ha, ha!), I have since replaced this watch with a 40mm Hamilton Khaki, which still offers a largish fit on my wrist, but is more proportioned and forgiving;

View attachment P4250013.JPG


While I probably suspected it all along, I have fully realised that 42mm is the absolute upper limit for my wrist, AND it only works with sports watches (divers, chronos) rather than dressier and simpler pieces.

The Railmaster in 36.2mm is absolutely a perfect size and fit for my school-girly wrist;

View attachment P4270013.JPG


While I might love to have a vintage Rolex Explorer 1016 - perhaps the closest competitor in looks to the Railmaster 36mm- the cost is prohibitive. For me, anyway. 
And though the Tudor Heritage Ranger would be another contender, its 41mm size really throws it out the window as an alternative. 
If Tudor ever releases it in 36-38mm, I just may be in trouble.


----------



## fskywalker

teeritz said:


> Yep, that's it exactly. What you wanna avoid is what I call 'The Veranda Effect', seen here with a 44mm Hamilton Khaki on my 6.5 inch wrist, whereby the lugs keep going long after my wrist has stopped;
> 
> View attachment 14098207
> 
> 
> I bought that watch at the height of the BIG WATCH! craze. Sure, I wanted something oversized and cartoony, but I think this watch may have been just 2 mil too large for me. No biggie (ha, ha!), I have since replaced this watch with a 40mm Hamilton Khaki, which still offers a largish fit on my wrist, but is more proportioned and forgiving;
> 
> View attachment 14098209
> 
> 
> While I probably suspected it all along, I have fully realised that 42mm is the absolute upper limit for my wrist, AND it only works with sports watches (divers, chronos) rather than dressier and simpler pieces.
> 
> The Railmaster in 36.2mm is absolutely a perfect size and fit for my school-girly wrist;
> 
> View attachment 14098213
> 
> 
> While I might love to have a vintage Rolex Explorer 1016 - perhaps the closest competitor in looks to the Railmaster 36mm- the cost is prohibitive. For me, anyway.
> And though the Tudor Heritage Ranger would be another contender, its 41mm size really throws it out the window as an alternative.
> If Tudor ever releases it in 36-38mm, I just may be in trouble.


Well Tino you are somewhat responsible for having an incoming RM right now with your great pictures and review! It is the 39mm size, which does not overhang my wrist (picture below from the first one had a few years ago, quickly sold to buy something else caught my eye) but not sure if will end up keeping it as really wanted the 36mm version this time (very hard to find as you know). Lets see what happens!

Former 2503.52:










Former 2503.33:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigFatFred

workahol said:


> I'd say teeritz is the one to blame for starting all this, you see.
> 
> Ever since I read his excellent review of the Omega Railmaster a year ago, I knew I had to have one. I won't go into the reasons why - others have already said it better than I could. Suffice to say I loved the Railmaster's aesthetics, its simplicity, the history behind the name, and the way it hearkened back to the way wristwatches looked fifty years ago. I just knew I had to have one in my collection. If you get it, you already know.
> 
> But the fact that the Railmaster had been discontinued for years means that getting one requires more effort than simply fetching the checkbook. Like many things worth having, if you want this watch you have to be patient and wait for the opportunity to present itself. For months I trolled the internet late at night, searching for Railmasters. Finally I found one, a 39 mm model in excellent condition. An agreement was reached. The deal was done. The day came. The watch arrived. It was beautiful. It was everything I'd hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also too big. I realized I'd made an expensive mistake.
> 
> At 6' 1" I'm not a huge person, and I'm equipped with fairly skinny 6 3/4" wrists. Normally I'm comfortable wearing watches that range from the understated 35 mm size of the 1950's "gentleman's watch", up to a 42 mm diver or chronograph. But the 39 mm Railmaster on my arm looks like a dinner plate. Oh, the case is a comfortable size, but the fact that the dial goes aaaalllllll the way to the edge makes it appear positively enormous in proportion to its surroundings. For instance, take a look at how big the dial is compared to a 42 mm Planet Ocean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone bigger than I am could probably easily pull it off, but on me it's just too big. It's funny how just a few millimeters here or there makes a world of difference in how you perceive the size of a particular watch. Here's the 39 mm Railmaster next to my 38.5 mm Aqua Terra 8500, the latter of which I find quite comfortable to wear. On paper these two pieces are virtually the same size; in practice I found them to "wear" very differently indeed. Look past the case size and compare the distance between the outer edges of the hour markers on the two dials, and you'll see it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course it all comes down to personal preferences as well. As someone who generally goes through life feeling like I was born a few decades too late, I've never got on board with the recent huge watch trend. I simply prefer my watches to adhere to the more classic sizing of years gone by. The Omegas in my collection are intended to be "keepers", and I plan to hang onto them through the next fad, and the one after that. For the most part I tend to only collect watches that I think have a certain extra "something" that gives them an element of timeless appeal... to me, anyhow. It's such a personal hobby, this, and each individual has to decide which ones are worth hanging on to and which ones to let go of. In my experience, if the watch is right for you, you'll just know it when you put it on.
> 
> So I knew right away that I should have passed on the 39 mm Railmaster and sought out a smaller 36 mm sized one instead. Unfortunately for me, if Railmasters are uncommon, the 36 mm size in particular is positively as scarce as hen's teeth! I figured I was in for another year of searching.
> 
> But by some quirk of luck, I ran across an example of what I wanted barely a month later. Another deal was done. Another watch arrived.
> 
> This time it was perfect.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, I'm pleased to present something that's not seen every day - a 39 mm Railmaster and a 36 mm Railmaster side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proportions of the two are ever so slightly different - the lugs on the larger watch appear somewhat more slender, and the crown on the smaller watch looks more substantial with respect to the case. Size-wise, the 36 mm version puts me very much in mind of the original Explorer, which is exactly what I'd hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apparent size of the dial on the 36 mm Railmaster is approximately the same as that of the 38.5 mm Aqua Terra, even though the case is slightly smaller. I always wear the AT 8500 on its bracelet, so I will likely put the RM on a brown leather strap to allow each to have its own separate identity. I find the 8500 bracelet much superior to the 2500 anyway, especially the clasp, so I don't think I'll miss it terribly. The Railmaster looks great on a strap too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more mistaking which one is the dive watch and which one isn't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's up for a double helping of Railmaster lume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed the photos. The larger Railmaster will find a new home in due course, I'm sure. Meanwhile, I'm very happy to have found my Railmaster at last.
> 
> Oh, and confidential to teeritz - thanks for the introduction to the Railmaster world. I owe you a drink sometime. I imagine we could find something in common...


love the 36MM, it's a classic size and looks fantastic..


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

I just happened onto this thread...and now I have a grail watch to pursue. I wear Seamasters and Speedmasters regularly, but every now and then I want a smaller watch. I also have a 38mm blue dial AT 8500, but I would love a 36mm black dial sports watch with Arabics at the poles that I can wear anywhere.

For now, this is scratching the itch.










34mm CK 2846

Along with this:










37mm Seiko SARB 033

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

teeritz said:


> Yep, that's it exactly. What you wanna avoid is what I call 'The Veranda Effect', seen here with a 44mm Hamilton Khaki on my 6.5 inch wrist, whereby the lugs keep going long after my wrist has stopped;
> 
> View attachment 14098207
> 
> 
> I bought that watch at the height of the BIG WATCH! craze. Sure, I wanted something oversized and cartoony, but I think this watch may have been just 2 mil too large for me. No biggie (ha, ha!), I have since replaced this watch with a 40mm Hamilton Khaki, which still offers a largish fit on my wrist, but is more proportioned and forgiving;
> 
> View attachment 14098209
> 
> 
> While I probably suspected it all along, I have fully realised that 42mm is the absolute upper limit for my wrist, AND it only works with sports watches (divers, chronos) rather than dressier and simpler pieces.
> 
> The Railmaster in 36.2mm is absolutely a perfect size and fit for my school-girly wrist;
> 
> View attachment 14098213
> 
> 
> While I might love to have a vintage Rolex Explorer 1016 - perhaps the closest competitor in looks to the Railmaster 36mm- the cost is prohibitive. For me, anyway.
> And though the Tudor Heritage Ranger would be another contender, its 41mm size really throws it out the window as an alternative.
> If Tudor ever releases it in 36-38mm, I just may be in trouble.


It still looks great teeritz! This thread and your review were two of the main reasons I have a 36mm Railmaster today. I wore it at my wedding. The Railmaster started as rolex Explorer alternative for me, but its charm is undeniable in the metal. That matte black dial with the sharp reflective hands contrast so well, the size is timeless, the look goes with just about anything. Even if these were readily available, I'd be hard pressed to let it go, cuz it's just that good. But the fact that the 36mm version is hard to come by, and if I sold it I'd probably never find another one, solidifies this in my collection. I've fallen in love with it. It'll never leave.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

Thought I'd hold out for the 36mm. I bought the 39mm instead and I'm glad I did.









It wears extremely well on my 6.5 inch wrist. Slim, light, but still has the the heft and substance of a modern watch. It's my GADA watch from now on.

It's also a strap monster. Almost every strap looks good on this watch!












































Thanks to workahol and teeritz, this Railmaster (along with my Speedmaster Pro, Seamaster PO 2201.50, and CK2846) completes the core of my collection.


----------



## fskywalker

NotAMomentToLose said:


> Thought I'd hold out for the 36mm. I bought the 39mm instead and I'm glad I did.
> 
> View attachment 14126743
> 
> 
> It wears extremely well on my 6.5 inch wrist. Slim, light, but still has the the heft and substance of a modern watch. It's my GADA watch from now on.
> 
> It's also a strap monster. Almost every strap looks good on this watch!
> 
> View attachment 14126723
> 
> View attachment 14126725
> 
> View attachment 14126727
> 
> View attachment 14126731
> 
> View attachment 14126735
> 
> View attachment 14126739
> 
> 
> Thanks to workahol and teeritz, this Railmaster (along with my Speedmaster Pro, Seamaster PO 2201.50, and CK2846) completes the core of my collection.


Congrats!!

Seems like today was 39 MM Railmaster arrival day, as my 2503.52.00 arrived today as well!!

I was also in between 39 and 36 and decided to give a try to the 39 mm (again, as had one briefly about 3 years ago); first impression is good! Came on steel:










but switched to an Omega OEM Alligator / deployant:










Very nice lume:










and timegrapher performance!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btreichel87

fskywalker said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Seems like today was 39 MM Railmaster arrival day, as my 2503.52.00 arrived today as well!!
> 
> I was also in between 39 and 36 and decided to give a try to the 39 mm (again, as had one briefly about 3 years ago); first impression is good! Came on steel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but switched to an Omega OEM Alligator / deployant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice lume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and timegrapher performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats! It looks great. This is such a sleeper of a watch. Glad to see others are enjoying them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

NotAMomentToLose said:


> Thought I'd hold out for the 36mm. I bought the 39mm instead and I'm glad I did.
> 
> View attachment 14126743
> 
> 
> It wears extremely well on my 6.5 inch wrist. Slim, light, but still has the the heft and substance of a modern watch. It's my GADA watch from now on.
> 
> It's also a strap monster. Almost every strap looks good on this watch!
> 
> View attachment 14126723
> 
> View attachment 14126725
> 
> View attachment 14126727
> 
> View attachment 14126731
> 
> View attachment 14126735
> 
> View attachment 14126739
> 
> 
> Thanks to workahol and teeritz, this Railmaster (along with my Speedmaster Pro, Seamaster PO 2201.50, and CK2846) completes the core of my collection.


Congrats. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

RM on Snoopy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coelb

...And there it is after a year with the 39mm. The 36mm straight from the service with a brand new bracelet.

It does look a lot better on a bracelet I have to say! The size, the presence, the feel. Everything seems to be just about perfect now. And it definitely is the most comfortable watch to wear that I've owned.

In the woods on the very first day...


----------



## coelb

Here's another shot of the 36mm:









And the 39mm from last summer:









Not bad but the 36mm is definitely better for my wrist!


----------



## coelb

With a bracelet this is truly an exceptionally versatile watch. Yesterday I wore it with a formal office shirt, blazer, sweatshirt, long-sleeved running shirt and a t-shirt and it worked really well with all of them. The difference between bracelet and strap is a lot bigger than I thought. I think the strap will stay in the watch box for a while...


----------



## workahol

coelb said:


> With a bracelet this is truly an exceptionally versatile watch. Yesterday I wore it with a formal office shirt, blazer, sweatshirt, long-sleeved running shirt and a t-shirt and it worked really well with all of them. The difference between bracelet and strap is a lot bigger than I thought. I think the strap will stay in the watch box for a while...


I concur! Mine stays on the bracelet all the time, which works in basically any scenario.

Separately, I have recently picked up a silver-dialed 36mm Aqua Terra of similar vintage - same case as the 36mm Railmaster. I've been wearing it on a strap, which has been nice because the lighter dial tends to wear a bit larger anyway. So now I have two different permutations of the same basic watch case I can alternate between.










That's a 19mm Hirsch Ascot in the Gold Brown color, by the way.

Sorry for the thread derailment - we now return to our regularly scheduled Railmaster content.


----------



## Btreichel87

coelb said:


> With a bracelet this is truly an exceptionally versatile watch. Yesterday I wore it with a formal office shirt, blazer, sweatshirt, long-sleeved running shirt and a t-shirt and it worked really well with all of them. The difference between bracelet and strap is a lot bigger than I thought. I think the strap will stay in the watch box for a while...


As I've said before, this watch belongs on the bracelet. I agree with everything you said. Such a versatile piece, light on the wrist, it just is a perfectly understated watch. The 36 looks great on you. Congrats on getting the bracelet.

On a separate issue. Where did you send it for service and how much did it run you?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## coelb

Btreichel87 said:


> As I've said before, this watch belongs on the bracelet. I agree with everything you said. Such a versatile piece, light on the wrist, it just is a perfectly understated watch. The 36 looks great on you. Congrats on getting the bracelet.
> 
> On a separate issue. Where did you send it for service and how much did it run you?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I took it to an official Omega service center here in Finland. Cost me 1200 euros (around 1350 dollars) for full service and the bracelet. Worth every penny.


----------



## roadcyclist

Hi everyone -
I had my 36 up for sale for two weeks last month but never could walk the extra mile to settle something - and for now I like it even more )

Peace!


----------



## roadcyclist

(double post)


----------



## rt3esq

Hi all! Well I’ve got bit by the RM bug and I’m on the hunt. To anyone shopping around lately, do you all have a consensus about what the market value might be for the 36mm and 39mm variants? I see some 39mm hovering around low 2,000 USD and the only 36mm I’ve seen is asking roughly 3,000 USD. I have an approximately 7in wrist, so I’m thinking 39mm is the way to go, although I do have a vintage 34mm Rolex Oysterdate that I really enjoy wearing. Thank you all in advance for your advice!


----------



## cybercat

'
Hi rt3esq,

I had the 41mm briefly, & it 'fitted' without overhanging my just under 7.5" wrist, but decided too big for optium.

I have the 39mm now (2503.52), a *very* big jump down in size for allegedly just 2mm, & a much better fit. 
Pretty certain the 36mm would be way small for me.

(I just lost a fair bit selling a brand new Hamilton Khaki 38mm here to change to a 42mm one instead - the 38mm was a great watch but decided almost unwearably small for me).

Here's the 41mm Railmaster :

















... & with a 42mm Planet Ocean 2500 :









(Thanks to Chrono24 & Jerome at WatchVaultNYC in San Diego & I was able to return it & exchange for a 39mm)

Here's the 39mm with the same 42mm Planet Ocean :









*Much* smaller, more comfortable & far easier to wear!

Wrist pics ...

























Hope some of that's been useful to you, rt3esq.

I'd look on Watchrecon (you can set up a search & be notified when any are posted on one of multiple, er..."fora", and check on Chrono24. 
Should be able to see a fair range of prices & in different condition, both for sale & already sold.

e.g. : https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=Railmaster&last_days=31&brand=omega

& : https://www.chrono24.com/omega/seamaster-railmaster--mod69.htm?dosearch=true&query=Omega+Railmaster

Very best of luck, whatever you decide ' :-!
'


----------



## jarzyns1

Just joined the 36mm club! A few initial thoughts:

- I can't imagine going any bigger for my 6.25 inch wrists. I imagine this size would work for most people.
- The case and dial have more depth and look better in person.
- I originally wanted to wear it on a brown leather strap (still need to find a 19mm one), but i'm wondering if the original bracelet is the best option.
- Despite a reflective crystal, this watch is still VERY legible.
- I'm not sure how I feel about the slight green hue to the Super-LumiNova on the dial. We'll see if it bothers me over time. This dial in tritium would be amazing.


----------



## fskywalker

jarzyns1 said:


> Just joined the 36mm club! A few initial thoughts:
> 
> - I can't imagine going any bigger for my 6.25 inch wrists. I imagine this size would work for most people.
> - The case and dial have more depth and look better in person.
> - I originally wanted to wear it on a brown leather strap (still need to find a 19mm one), but i'm wondering if the original bracelet is the best option.
> - Despite a reflective crystal, this watch is still VERY legible.
> - I'm not sure how I feel about the slight green hue to the Super-LumiNova on the dial. We'll see if it bothers me over time. This dial in tritium would be amazing.
> 
> View attachment 14578845


Congrats and welcome to the 36mm club!
my RM says hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btreichel87

jarzyns1 said:


> Just joined the 36mm club! A few initial thoughts:
> 
> - I can't imagine going any bigger for my 6.25 inch wrists. I imagine this size would work for most people.
> - The case and dial have more depth and look better in person.
> - I originally wanted to wear it on a brown leather strap (still need to find a 19mm one), but i'm wondering if the original bracelet is the best option.
> - Despite a reflective crystal, this watch is still VERY legible.
> - I'm not sure how I feel about the slight green hue to the Super-LumiNova on the dial. We'll see if it bothers me over time. This dial in tritium would be amazing.
> 
> View attachment 14578845


Congrats! Yes, I believe this watch belongs on the bracelet. I just ordered another half link for mine and it finally fits like a dream.

The watch is incredibly legible, especially the lume in the dead of night. And the greenish tiny to the lume I think gives a bit more depth. Most scenarios it looks white.

Welcome to the club!










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
My Railmaster 2503.52








'


----------



## jarzyns1

Put mine back on steel. I absolutely feel this watch looks best on the original bracelet.


----------



## sf16

jarzyns1 said:


> Put mine back on steel. I absolutely feel this watch looks best on the original bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14692933


Is this a 19mm bracelet? I'm considering a less blingy option for my RM trilogy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

sf16 said:


> Is this a 19mm bracelet? I'm considering a less blingy option for my RM trilogy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure which size this one is, but my 36mm took a 19mm bracelet. Not sure if it would fit the RM Trilogy though despite being 19mm. Be easier for you to just get the bracelet fully brushed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

sf16 said:


> Is this a 19mm bracelet? I'm considering a less blingy option for my RM trilogy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at the picture and the watch proportions seems to be the 36mm version 2504.52.00 and as Dan mentioned above that model uses 19mm bracelet. The 39mm model (2503.52.00) uses 20mm bracelet.


----------



## cybercat

'
Trying my 2503.52 on a tropic ...









(Oris Divers 65 'tropic') 
'


----------



## DIV

��


----------



## DIV

Let’s talk Railmasters!...


----------



## DIV

I have a 6-3/4”-7” wrist and have owned both the 36mm and 39mm (twice) versions. I think the 36mm has better proportions but was slightly too small for me. The 39mm was too large. If I were on the hunt again for this generation RM, I would definitely seek the 36 again, no question. However a couple of things that bugged me with all the 2500 series Railmasters:
1) Flimsy clasp which is not adjustable
2) pin and sleeve bracelet links which are annoying to work with
3) the Aqua Terra script on the caseback
4) the lack of any antimagnetic features which was the original intention of the Railmaster from day 1
5) the twisted lugs were just not my cup of tea, I prefer straigh lugs on a sports watch.
With that being said...for those with similar wrist sizes looking for the rare 36mm version (2504), I respectfully submit for your consideration, the 38mm Trilogy/LE Railmaster. It has become my end-all, every day wearer. 
The proportions are perfect as there is more metal between the dial and the edges of the case, making it wear like an intermediate size between the 36 and 39mm 2500 versions.
The broad arrow HOUR hand, the SOLID caseback with Railmaster logo, the incredibly accurate A-magnetic movement, the faux patina dial and hands duplicate and satisfy the vintage look of this model, straight lugs, screw bracelet links on a very comfortable bracelet with a durable and adjustable push-button clasp. Sure, it’s not perfect...many complain of the long lug-to-lug, but they curve downward hugging most wrists.
The prices for the LE Railmasters are still dropping and you can pick one up in the mid-$4000US range WITH box and papers.
If anyone is in the Seattle area, I’d be happy to introduce you to my Trilogy Railmaster LE, or at the very least answer any of your questions here....


----------



## sf16

DIV said:


> The prices for the LE Railmasters are still dropping and you can pick one up in the mid-$4000US range WITH box and papers.
> If anyone is in the Seattle area, I'd be happy to introduce you to my Trilogy Railmaster LE, or at the very least answer any of your questions here....


I'm excited to get mine (again). I had traded my LE, only to miss it, but found a great full kit deal again. I love the clasp but I wish the bracelet had just a tad more taper. But the straps...they look so good on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

The 60th LE Railmaster is really fantastic and if it had 150m WR like the 2500 RM I would have bought it in a heartbeat.


----------



## solesman

60m if I recall correctly John?



Sloopjohnb said:


> The 60th LE Railmaster is really fantastic and if it had 150m WR like the 2500 RM I would have bought it in a heartbeat.


----------



## DIV

Yes, a bit more taper on the bracelet would be nice on the RM LE, I agree, but I think the watch would be less balanced in terms of mass distribution as the head is on the heavy side. And yes, it’s 60m WR, yeah, more would be nicer, but it’s fine for daily wear and casual swimming. It’s the watch that finally made me stop collecting and start enjoying...


----------



## DIV

Yes, a bit more taper on the bracelet would be nice on the RM LE, I agree, but I think the watch would be less balanced in terms of mass distribution as the head is on the heavy side. And yes, it’s 60m WR, yeah, more would be nicer, but it’s fine for daily wear and casual swimming. It’s the watch that finally made me stop collecting and start enjoying...


----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> 60m if I recall correctly John?


Yep, which I found not enough for an all purpose watch.


----------



## solesman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Yep, which I found not enough for an all purpose watch.


Agree. Weird as it has a sapphire crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

DIV said:


> 38mm Trilogy/LE Railmaster. It has become my end-all, every day wearer.
> The proportions are perfect as there is more metal between the dial and the edges of the case, making it wear like an intermediate size between the 36 and 39mm 2500 versions.
> The broad arrow HOUR hand, the SOLID caseback with Railmaster logo, the incredibly accurate A-magnetic movement, the faux patina dial and hands duplicate and satisfy the vintage look of this model, straight lugs, screw bracelet links on a very comfortable bracelet with a durable and adjustable push-button clasp. Sure, it's not perfect...


Well Daniel for perfection on a Railmaster look no further! (below) 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

-


----------



## sf16

DIV said:


> Yes, a bit more taper on the bracelet would be nice on the RM LE, I agree, but I think the watch would be less balanced in terms of mass distribution as the head is on the heavy side. And yes, it's 60m WR, yeah, more would be nicer, but it's fine for daily wear and casual swimming. It's the watch that finally made me stop collecting and start enjoying...


This is the sentiment I got from it too. It's so simple, yet versatile, so I figured I'd give it another go and start letting my other pieces go instead. But you're right, it's on the heavier side too. I'm going to see how I can get a 19mm Speedmaster bracelet on there somehow just to give it a try.


----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> '
> View attachment 14849083
> 
> '


Great photo!! Well done!

René


----------



## cybercat

Titan II said:


> Great photo!! Well done!
> 
> René


Thanks René

...the old camera caught some lucky shots this week! ' 








'


----------



## cybercat

'
Lume in daylight...


----------



## Coloneltom

Very interesting and enlightening comparison of the size differences and a very cool overlooked model in the rail master. That’s a lovely collection of Omega’s you have... congrats!


----------



## NateViolin

The Railmaster is definitely one of those under the radar pieces that I appreciate. Nice writing about all the different types and their impressions. I appreciate the ability to hear about the experience of these pieces without the ability to see them during this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

Still Loving mine. 36mm of goodness. Will never sell this one. It needs a trip to the spa though. Anyone serviced theirs recently?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Beautiful. Kinda regret selling mine. Didn't give it enough time.They've really become a unicorn to find too, not to mention very high pricing. Enjoy that beauty 



Btreichel87 said:


> Still Loving mine. 36mm of goodness. Will never sell this one. It needs a trip to the spa though. Anyone serviced theirs recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Btreichel87 said:


> Still Loving mine. 36mm of goodness. Will never sell this one. It needs a trip to the spa though. Anyone serviced theirs recently?


Hi Btreichel87

I took my 2503.52 in for a full Omega service, new bezel & steel bracelet link last March (2019).
The service with 2-year guarantee & several changed parts included was HK$3,150. (US$1 = HK$7.75, so US$406.)

The extra bracelet link was HK$300 & the new bezel was HK$998. (US$38 & US$129 respectively) Ouch! ...& the new bezel looks well on its way to being as beaten-up as the old one just 13 months later)

Took 3 weeks. Service here usually is within 10 days, but my better half & I took my Railmaster in together with her Aqua Terra, & they had to send for bits)

Hope that's useful & that US prices are similar...

Good luck!

















'


----------



## Btreichel87

cybercat said:


> Hi Btreichel87
> 
> I took my 2503.52 in for a full Omega service, new bezel & steel bracelet link last March (2019).
> The service with 2-year guarantee & several changed parts included was HK$3,150. (US$1 = HK$7.75, so US$406.)
> 
> The extra bracelet link was HK$300 & the new bezel was HK$998. (US$38 & US$129 respectively) Ouch! ...& the new bezel looks well on its way to being as beaten-up as the old one just 13 months later)
> 
> Took 3 weeks. Service here usually is within 10 days, but my better half & I took my Railmaster in together with her Aqua Terra, & they had to send for bits)
> 
> Hope that's useful & that US prices are similar...
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 15061587
> 
> 
> View attachment 15061589
> 
> 
> '


Wow. Thanks for the info,. That seems like great pricing. I called an Omega AD in the states and said it would start at $600 and go up from there. . Also I ordered another half link and it was $60. Wonder if pricing in the states is just higher?

Was yours done by Omega or an independent watchmaker?

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

By the Omega Boutique in Russell Street, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong. 

The one in Queen's Road which I'd always used before (was just about within walking distance of me) closed a couple of years ago, so now only 3 left with service centres on the premesis here in HK, though luckily all within a 1/2 hour's distance. 

(The other dozen or so Hong Kong OBs don't have service centres).

US$600? Ouch again! :roll: 
Sounds a bit excessive, but OTOH watches seem generally cheaper here (and also in Japan - at least in Kyoto & Tokyo from first-hand experience, can't comment on places further afield) than back in home UK where I'm from, and certainly from what friends in Australia have told me.

Will.


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Beautiful. Kinda regret selling mine. Didn't give it enough time.They've really become a unicorn to find too, not to mention very high pricing. Enjoy that beauty


Come on Dan, unicorn is calling your name 

Here is mine on Planet Ocean 19 MM bracelet (fit without any mod required) 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Haha! So many watches, such little. time 



fskywalker said:


> Come on Dan, unicorn is calling your name
> 
> Here is mine on Planet Ocean 19 MM bracelet (fit without any mod required)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## cybercat

'
Attempted distant through-the-mirror pocket shot ... ' :roll:
















'


----------



## cybercat

'

39.2" Railmaster 2503.52


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

I got the 36mm Railmaster a month ago and haven't stopped wearing it. I had the 39mm and the new 40mm for awhile and tried hard to bond with each of them, but they just started looking too large for my smaller wrist. The 36mm looks and feels better. Some pics:









Original Bracelet









Sailcloth Strap









Grey NATO









Beads of Rice. My new favorite look. I used to have a 50th Anniversary Doxa Sub 500 Professional and I loved the BOR bracelet, but couldn't bond with its orange dial (should have gotten the Searambler). Now I have that same 60's vibe on a great GADA watch.


----------



## DeanMoriarity

I've got the 39mm and it's tied with my Black Bay Fifty Eight for being my favorite watch in the collection. It's incredibly versatile and has the perfect amount of vintage vibe to it without trying to be an homage. In fact, the vintage aspects of it seem like a continuation of the Omega design heritage, rather than a rehash. 

I know it's a sports watch, but I think it's much closer to being a dress or business casual watch. It's thin, polished, and has a smooth bezel, and wears very elegantly on a nice strap. And even though it's elegant, it also has just a slightly sinister vibe to it with those sharks-tooth indices. It looks less like something James Bond would wear, and more like something a Bond villain would.

To me, a proper sports watch pairs well with NATOs or rubber straps. I've tried both on mine, and I feel like they clash with the elegant lyre shaped lugs. It looks perfect on the bracelet, but my clasp broke last year and I haven't gotten around to fixing it, so I've tried every kind of strap you can on it since then. I've found that it pairs well with everything from brown leather vintage style straps to black crocodile.

That said, I think it looks cool AF on the bund strap I made for it.


----------



## cybercat

Night & day....


----------



## cybercat

New shoes for old...


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> New shoes for old...
> 
> View attachment 15408857
> 
> 
> View attachment 15408858


Both those straps look great, but that Bond NATO really suits your Railmaster. Well done!!

Rene


----------



## jeelan

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15230835


Sorry to detract from the topic at hand, but can i ask what model AT is on your partners wrist? Looks like a calibre 8520?

How does it wear? I've been thinking of getting one for my wife but hv held of due to perceived thickness. This is the first wrist shot I've seen and it doesnt look too bad at all...

cheers
Jeelan


----------



## cybercat

jeelan said:


> Sorry to detract from the topic at hand, but can i ask what model AT is on your partners wrist? Looks like a calibre 8520?
> 
> How does it wear? I've been thinking of getting one for my wife but hv held of due to perceived thickness. This is the first wrist shot I've seen and it doesnt look too bad at all...
> 
> cheers
> Jeelan


​


Hi Jeelan, PM ("conversation" now) & additional pics sent!

Will.


----------



## 11thsfgrp

I tried on the 36 mm sometime ago. A good look and appeared larger than 36 mm.


----------



## Nikrnic

I always like the Railmaster but have yet to own it. I tried an SM300M and it did not work at all for me so sold it for a used "06 SMP Bond, much better. I think I'd go for a Trilogy in the Railmaster. I'm a little surprised to hear some thinking it wears big I was thinking the opposite. The SMP doesn't wear big at all for a 41mm and seems nice and thin as well.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Quick phone snap - 38mm '57 RM reissue


----------



## DForester

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15541664
> 
> 
> Quick phone snap - 38mm '57 RM reissue


Such a good looking watch. Omega did a great job across the whole line of 1957 reissues.


----------



## Titan II

DForester said:


> Such a good looking watch. Omega did a great job across the whole line of 1957 reissues.


I absolutely agree with you.












cybercat said:


> View attachment 15541664
> 
> 
> Quick phone snap - 38mm '57 RM reissue


That is a fantastic pairing, and a great photo. Would you mind sharing the origins of the strap?

René


----------



## cybercat

Titan II said:


> I absolutely agree with you.
> 
> View attachment 15541968
> 
> 
> That is a fantastic pairing, and a great photo. Would you mind sharing the origins of the strap?
> 
> René


Thanks, René! 
Yes, it's turned out pretty well considering what it's been through. Initially thought I'd have to throw it out after a long swim in chlorinated water.

Just checked old emails; originally bought in 2016 from Watch Gecko, it was their "Classic-handmade-italian-leather-strap 20mm, Chocolate Brown / Satin".

Almost as soon as it arrived I accidentally went swimming in the pool with it on for a few hours, & got the chlorine out in the washing machine. With that & the day in the pool It got thoroughly soaked & shrank a bit (now fits 19mm perfectly!)

Originally it had been an OK-ish colour, but I really wanted a darker, richer tone so tried a few tricks to colour & waterproof it for the future.

(Details if you want :
I applied the dregs of my tea each morning & left it to dry out in the sun for a few weeks, & then a used bit of Indian spice mix on the stitching - mainly turmeric & cumin, usually goes in the cooking!
Next gave the whole thing a couple of treatments with mink oil to darken & waterproof it, and finally KIWI Mink Oil Wax to seal it all). 

That was all 2017/early 2018. I often wore it on my 2500C PO a while ago. Pic from 2018 :










Now mellowed and aged more, I think it suits the colours of the 57 Railmaster reissue quite well.


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> Thanks, René!
> Yes, it's turned out pretty well considering what it's been through. Initially thought I'd have to throw it out after a long swim in chlorinated water.
> 
> Just checked old emails; originally bought in 2016 from Watch Gecko, it was their "Classic-handmade-italian-leather-strap 20mm, Chocolate Brown / Satin".
> 
> Almost as soon as it arrived I accidentally went swimming in the pool with it on for a few hours, & got the chlorine out in the washing machine. With that & the day in the pool It got thoroughly soaked & shrank a bit (now fits 19mm perfectly!)
> 
> Originally it had been an OK-ish colour, but I really wanted a darker, richer tone so tried a few tricks to colour & waterproof it for the future.
> 
> (Details if you want :
> I applied the dregs of my tea each morning & left it to dry out in the sun for a few weeks, & then a used bit of Indian spice mix on the stitching - mainly turmeric & cumin, usually goes in the cooking!
> Next gave the whole thing a couple of treatments with mink oil to darken & waterproof it, and finally KIWI Mink Oil Wax to seal it all).
> 
> That was all 2017/early 2018. I often wore it on my 2500C PO a while ago. Pic from 2018 :
> 
> View attachment 15543339
> 
> 
> Now mellowed and aged more, I think it suits the colours of the 57 Railmaster reissue quite well.


Thanks for taking the time to search out the strap info, and very nice work resurrecting the strap.

Rene


----------



## fishoop

Hey all - I was once the proud owner of the 39mm version - loved it. It's been sold long ago now.

I'm on the hunt for a 36mm example with box/papers. I am firmly in the WTB category. So...if you're reading this....hit me up


----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## masbret

My first Railmaster. I love everything about it!


----------



## JDM8

fishoop said:


> I'm on the hunt for a 36mm example with box/papers. I am firmly in the WTB category. So...if you're reading this....hit me up


I saw one of these unicorns about 6 months ago on Chrono24, but it was mislabeled as a 38mm, and it was a good price (sub $4k). Still kicking myself... Hope you find one!


----------



## cybercat




----------



## munichblue

2502.52.00 incoming. Can’t wait to get it on my wrist.


----------



## munichblue

It's now a tale of three Railmasters...


----------



## Titan II

That's a beauty!! Congrats, Mike!! Looks to me like it's a perfect fit. 

You planning on trying it out on leather eventually, or will it be a bracelet only watch? I consider the Railmaster to be an Explorer killer, that's also very versatile when it comes to leather straps. I love the Explorer, but I consider it a bracelet only watch. I just don't like it on leather. I'd always longed for an Explorer, but once I got my Railmaster (60th Anniversary) the Explorer is out of my mind.

Enjoy your new Railmaster!!

Rene


----------



## munichblue

Thank you for the nice words, René.

I also have an OEM Omega strap with deployant clasp and I will definitely be putting it on soon. I can also imagine many other straps and NATOs on the Railmaster and looking forward to the frequent change of straps.

See it exactly as you do, my 214270 was already on other straps, but it is made just for the Oyster. This versatility is a clear advantage for the Railmaster.


----------



## cybercat

_My_ tail of two Railmasters ... 😜









zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz







z


----------



## cybercat




----------



## daveya

Do the early 2000s Railmasters have AR coating? I've read reviews saying yes, and some that say no , personally I can't quite tell on mine.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz

Nope, they didn’t use an A/R coating. Would’ve been great if they did.


----------



## daveya

teeritz said:


> Nope, they didn't use an A/R coating. Would've been great if they did.


It odd because some websites say they used clear AR in the underside

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz

daveya said:


> It odd because some websites say they used clear AR in the underside
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Actually, you may be right. The new Constellation range that was released later used A/R on both inside and out and it looked vastly different to the Railmaster. It looked like the watch didn't have a crystal from certain angles, making the dial look very clear. The Railmaster, which has such a rich, deep charcoal grey/black dial, would have looked sensational with double A/R coating, but from memory, it was only on the inside. Forgive me, I used to sell watches back then and my memory for facts has blurred over the years. 









picture from 2005/2006 Master Catalogue shows 'A' symbol in circle, which meant A/R coating. Planet Ocean models released that year showed two A's in a circle, meaning double A/R coating.


----------



## TedG954

I think it is the _perfect _watch, in every way. I was lucky to find the one I did. 
It was made in 2005.


----------



## daveya

teeritz said:


> Actually, you may be right. The new Constellation range that was released later used A/R on both inside and out and it looked vastly different to the Railmaster. It looked like the watch didn't have a crystal from certain angles, making the dial look very clear. The Railmaster, which has such a rich, deep charcoal grey/black dial, would have looked sensational with double A/R coating, but from memory, it was only on the inside. Forgive me, I used to sell watches back then and my memory for facts has blurred over the years.
> View attachment 15665989
> 
> 
> picture from 2005/2006 Master Catalogue shows 'A' symbol in circle, which meant A/R coating. Planet Ocean models released that year showed two A's in a circle, meaning double A/R coating.


Lol no worries, many reviews say it didn't have it yet some said it did, particularly techy sites, said clear AR underside only. Owners sites seem to think it didn't mainly because they can't see a hue

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Yup, no internal AR & so it's easy to get reflections in the dial when taking pics :










( - this was for a pocket-shot thread, & taken using phone instead of camera, reflections from the window)

Easy to angle the watchface slightly differently for photos (or reading the time!) without reflections ...

Same room, but pics to see apparent size of 39.2 mm Railmaster 2503 on 7" wrist at distances other than close-up, dial twisted away from light sources slightly to avoid unwanted reflections, & the effect of slighly changing the angle of incline on the amount of light illuminating/reflecting from the hands _ ?


----------



## cybercat

I was wearing my '57 Railmaster reisue when my wonderful wife treated us to a delicious Afternoon Tea earlier today.
Unfortunately the freshly baked croissant's with smoked salmon & salad, followed by waffles with ice cream & melted chocolate completely took my mind off the camera, until long after there was nothing left to photograph except the watch...


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> I was wearing my '57 Railmaster reisue when my wonderful wife treated us to a delicious Afternoon Tea earlier today.
> Unfortunately the freshly baked croissant's with smoked salmon & salad, followed by waffles with ice cream & melted chocolate completely took my mind off the camera, until long after there was nothing left to photograph except the watch...
> 
> View attachment 15806380


I love your _Railmaster_ on that strap, Will. Would you mind sharing the source?

I've been enjoying having mine back in the bracelet the last few weeks;










René


----------



## cybercat

Titan II said:


> I love your _Railmaster_ on that strap, Will. Would you mind sharing the source?
> 
> I've been enjoying having mine back in the bracelet the last few weeks;
> 
> View attachment 15806911
> 
> 
> René





Titan II said:


> I love your _Railmaster_ on that strap, Will. Would you mind sharing the source?


Hi René,

Sure, it's a ColaReb "Siena Collection", Black, strap width/strap buckle: 18mm/16mm.

I got it (& several other ones) via Dennis Ting at ColaReb Biaodai in Taiwan.
He's very friendly & helpful, good to chat to on the phone & WhatsApp, but official email is auto-replied to in Taiwan-style Chinese... 😯










Good luck!

Will


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> Hi René,
> 
> Sure, it's a ColaReb "Siena Collection", Black, strap width/strap buckle: 18mm/16mm.
> 
> I got it (& several other ones) via Dennis Ting at ColaReb Biaodai in Taiwan.
> He's very friendly & helpful, good to chat to on the phone & WhatsApp, but official email is auto-replied to in Taiwan-style Chinese... 😯
> 
> View attachment 15807947
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Will


Thanks for taking the time, Will. Much appreciated!

Rene


----------



## Buddy Dakota

I’m looking at the 2500 Railmasters (particularly the 36 mm) and am wondering about the bracelet and clasp quality. How does it hold up to e.g. the oyster bracelet? I see some mention that the clasp is flimsy. Does it feel like a quality bracelet at all? I’m looking for a daily wearer, and for that I prefer a 36 mm steel watch on a bracelet. I feel like nothing compares to the quality of the oyster case and bracelet in this price range, but would like options.


----------



## socolinsky

Buddy Dakota said:


> I'm looking at the 2500 Railmasters (particularly the 36 mm) and am wondering about the bracelet and clasp quality. How does it hold up to e.g. the oyster bracelet? I see some mention that the clasp is flimsy. Does it feel like a quality bracelet at all? I'm looking for a daily wearer, and for that I prefer a 36 mm steel watch on a bracelet. I feel like nothing compares to the quality of the oyster case and bracelet in this price range, but would like options.


The Railmaster bracelet is excellent. Fit and finish are comparable or better than a Rolex from the same time period. However, you should remember that the butterfly clasp has no adjustability so you will rely on half links to get a good fit. I personally love the way it looks on the wrist, without a bulky buckle on the underside. Very sleek and understated.


----------



## cybercat

Oh dear, seems this thread is in danger of becoming fossilized.
A great pity as there's some good reading, extremely useful info, great pics & so on, particularly in the early part of the thread.

My own two Railmasters, pictured this last week in an attempt to get the thread re-started.
Please contribute whatever you can,_ & as often as you can... _ 🤞


----------



## Titan II

I'll do my part to help keep the thread alive with a picture of the _60th Anniversary Railmaster;








_

René


----------



## socolinsky

In the interest of keeping the thread moving, here’s mine on a canvas strap.


----------



## teeritz

Okay, I'll slowly sift through my photo archives to see what I can find. 
For now, I'll leave this one here.;










I love the legibility of the dial.


----------



## DIV

Finally corrected a mistake from years ago (documented in this very thread!)….the return of the 36mm Railmaster….and a return to what makes the most sense for me about case sizes in general….36 is the definite sweet spot for me!








Continuing this great thread!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## teeritz

Okay, going through my photos and found some more. Here's my 36.2mm model on a Forstner flat-link bracelet.










I bought this Forstner bracelet because, as much as I like the OEM bracelet on the watch, I really don't like the clasp set-up. I find it flimsy, and during my time selling watches, I had two instances where customers had stretched the clasp to the extent that it could not close up anymore. So, I thought I'd try some other options. The Forstner bracelet is great, but it does have that old-school feel to it, much like vintage Speedmaster bracelets. Nothing wrong with that, but it's not the vibe I'm going for. Ideally, I'd be happy with the existing bracelet on my watch, but with a sturdier clasp. 
As such, I'm wondering if there's some other Omega bracelet clasp that will fit onto the Railmaster bracelet without too much trouble? I'm thinking of the 38mm AT bracelet's clasp, or perhaps one from the 40mm Automatic Speedmaster bracelet. Either way, it might become an expensive exercise if I get it wrong a couple of times and end up with clasps that I can't use.
Anyway...back on its original bracelet.



















And a pic from my review. Somebody saw this photo and posted it up on some social media, thinking it was taken in a real warzone. It was taken in my driveway.










I absolutely love this watch. I like the 60th anniversary re-edition from five years ago, but this 1st re-edition from 2003/2004 always struck me as a modern interpretation of the original model of the Fifties. As for the current Railmaster, I don't see much resemblance, except for the hands, which were the same picket-fence design as used on the later model Railmasters of 1963, before they were phased out. 










And thirty-six mil works perfectly on my wrist. In recent years, I've gotten to really like these Expedition style watches. The Explorer is perhaps the most famous of this type of watch. That's another one that's on my hit-list. One day. 

Right now, this one does just fine.










It's my avatar photo, after all. 










I picked this watch out to wear a few weeks ago and found that it would not start ticking no matter how much I wound it. 
Looks like its due for servicing. I'll get it attended to sometime in 2023. 

It's a great watch. One of Omega's best classic pieces of the last 20 years.


----------



## Dazthebeard

Recently found the 36 Railmaster. It’s a perfect watch and super accurate. What’s not to love !!
Daz UK


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

teeritz said:


> Okay, going through my photos and found some more. Here's my 36.2mm model on a Forstner flat-link bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16968073
> 
> 
> I bought this Forstner bracelet because, as much as I like the OEM bracelet on the watch, I really don't like the clasp set-up. I find it flimsy, and during my time selling watches, I had two instances where customers had stretched the clasp to the extent that it could not close up anymore. So, I thought I'd try some other options. The Forstner bracelet is great, but it does have that old-school feel to it, much like vintage Speedmaster bracelets. Nothing wrong with that, but it's not the vibe I'm going for. Ideally, I'd be happy with the existing bracelet on my watch, but with a sturdier clasp.
> As such, I'm wondering if there's some other Omega bracelet clasp that will fit onto the Railmaster bracelet without too much trouble? I'm thinking of the 38mm AT bracelet's clasp, or perhaps one from the 40mm Automatic Speedmaster bracelet. Either way, it might become an expensive exercise if I get it wrong a couple of times and end up with clasps that I can't use.
> Anyway...back on its original bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16968082
> 
> 
> View attachment 16968127
> 
> 
> And a pic from my review. Somebody saw this photo and posted it up on some social media, thinking it was taken in a real warzone. It was taken in my driveway.
> 
> View attachment 16968128
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this watch. I like the 60th anniversary re-edition from five years ago, but this 1st re-edition from 2003/2004 always struck me as a modern interpretation of the original model of the Fifties. As for the current Railmaster, I don't see much resemblance, except for the hands, which were the same picket-fence design as used on the later model Railmasters of 1963, before they were phased out.
> 
> View attachment 16968130
> 
> 
> And thirty-six mil works perfectly on my wrist. In recent years, I've gotten to really like these Expedition style watches. The Explorer is perhaps the most famous of this type of watch. That's another one that's on my hit-list. One day.
> 
> Right now, this one does just fine.
> 
> View attachment 16968138
> 
> 
> It's my avatar photo, after all.
> 
> View attachment 16968139
> 
> 
> I picked this watch out to wear a few weeks ago and found that it would not start ticking no matter how much I wound it.
> Looks like its due for servicing. I'll get it attended to sometime in 2023.
> 
> It's a great watch. One of Omega's best classic pieces of the last 20 years.





Dazthebeard said:


> View attachment 17034124
> 
> View attachment 17034125
> 
> Recently found the 36 Railmaster. It’s a perfect watch and super accurate. What’s not to love !!
> Daz UK


These are just excellent looking watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

